# Milan - Udinese: 11 settembre 2016 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

La Serie A, come al solito dopo le prime due giornate, si ferma per le partite delle nazionali. Si riparti l'11 settembre. Alla ripresa del campionato il Milan, dopo la sconfitta per 4-2 subita a Napoli, si troverà di fronte l'Udinese.

Milan - Udinese si disputerà domenica 11 settembre 2016 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno degli squalificati Kucka e Niang. Probabilmente il debutto dal primo minuto di Uallarito Sosa. 

Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?

Diretta su Sky e Premium Calcio ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni, l'arbitro designato, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

Sono eccitatissimo per il debutto dal primo minuto di Uallarito


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Lapadula per Niang e Sosa per Kucka??


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2016)

Penso giocherà cosi
Gigio
Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Desci
Poli-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Suso-Bacca-Sosa

Con Jack e Sosa che possano alternarsi in quella posizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso giocherà cosi
> Gigio
> Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Desci
> Poli-Montolivo-Bonaventura
> ...



Mamma mia Sosa.....

Spero di vedere Pasalic per Poli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Questa si può vincere, ma bisogna fare attenzione alla difesa. Scommetto che un goal lo prenderemo a causa di uno svarione difensivo su lancio lunga della difesa friulana; svarione che verrà trasformato in goal da Zapata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Mi pare che ci sarà un amichevole internazionale durante la sosta,
li credo che Montella deciderà fra Lapadule e Sosa, a seconda della forma fisica che dimostreranno.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (28 Agosto 2016)

C'é Bornemouth-Milan il 2 o il 3 settembre


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ci sarà un amichevole internazionale durante la sosta,
> li credo che Montella deciderà fra Lapadule e Sosa, a seconda della forma fisica che dimostreranno.



Piuttosto che far giocare Poli metterei entrambi.

Comunque sarebbe una prima bocciatura per Pasalic, ha comunque due settimane di solo lavoro quindi potrebbe già giocare.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Io ho voluto aspettare fino a fine mercato per dare un giudizio e sperare in qualcosa...oggi ho la consapevolezza che purtroppo sarà un altra brutta stagione e soprattutto c'è ancora Galliani che ad ogni sacrosanta partita viene inquadrato sempre come se non fosse cambiato nulla di nulla...
Ho deciso quindi di staccare con tutto,disdire tutto,cancellare tutti i siti che mi parlano di Milan e probabilmente non scriverò più finchè non vedo l'ufficialità dell'addio del cancro in cravatta...fino ad allora non riesco a tifare è più forte di me e mi faccio avvelenare l'anima..
*E'stata un estate devastante*.Ci risentiremo quando le cose saranno davvero cambiate e l'aria sarà finalmente respirabile...Ciao a tutti e a presto...spero..


----------



## Il Genio (29 Agosto 2016)

Io metterei Lapadula al posto di Bacca, tutta la vita
In quei pochi minuti a Napoli in 10 prima e 9 poi ha lottato e giocato più palloni lui del colombiano in 80 minuti


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2016)

Vincere imperativo categorico. La giocherei così
Gigio 
Calabria Romagnoli Paletta Antonelli
Locatelli Sosa Pasalic
Jack Lapadula Sosa
Invece giocheremo così
Gigio
Abate Romagnoli Paletta De Sciglio
Montolivo Poli JAck
Honda Bacca Suso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2016)

Confermata alle 15 di domenica (sono usciti anticipi e posticipi)


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io metterei Lapadula al posto di Bacca, tutta la vita
> In quei pochi minuti a Napoli in 10 prima e 9 poi ha lottato e giocato più palloni lui del colombiano in 80 minuti



Ma sei proprio fissato, come se il nostro problema fosse Bacca


----------



## Il Genio (30 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma sei proprio fissato, come se il nostro problema fosse Bacca



Si, sono fissato, non mi piace e mai mi piacerà, che te devo dì?


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Si, sono fissato, non mi piace e mai mi piacerà, che te devo dì?



Il fatto è che lui è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi


----------



## VonVittel (30 Agosto 2016)

Imperativo vincere contro questa squadra di scappati di casa. Son quasi certo che verranno a San Siro a fare il peggior catenaccio della storia


----------



## Il Genio (30 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che lui è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi



Invece, perdonami, è uno dei primi.

Checché ne dicano, Montella era favorevole alla cessione per utilizzare Niang, o un altro giocatore di movimento, come centravanti
Nella sua idea di calcio gli 11 (10, ok, portiere ecluso) devono muoversi e giocare la palla, stare corti etc...
Bacca, fermo restando la dote realizzativa, in questo senso è un corpo estraneo alla causa 
Lui vuole 11 giocatori che si muovono insieme, 11 giocatori 'totali', con Bacca crei un domino di problemi come stiamo vedendo:

Niang esterno 
Bonaventura arretrato che perde il 50% della sua potenzialità
Un centrocampista dinamico in meno (a prescindere dalle qualità intrinseche: Bertolacci o Poli)
Appunto Bacca al centro dell'attacco

Squadra più lunga nella fase difensiva e più lenta in quella offensiva (tu potrai giustamente ricordarmi Pippo come centravanti simile a Bacca, nel senso che difficilmente un 1-2 con lui andava a buon fine, ma ricordi il movimento di inzaghi, che per inciso Bacca si sogna di fare?).

Il colombiano si piazza sulla 3/4 e asseconda la squadra nella salita, ma non l'aiuta, così come si disinteressa completamente dell'azione mentre attacca l'avversario, non per niente succede spessissimo che la nostra difesa recupera un pallone e lo rilancia lungo trovandolo in fuorigioco.
Ma non come Inzaghi che andava in fuorigioco allungando la squadra avversaria, lui è in fuorigioco perchè è indolente


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Invece, perdonami, è uno dei primi.
> 
> Checché ne dicano, Montella era favorevole alla cessione per utilizzare Niang, o un altro giocatore di movimento, come centravanti
> Nella sua idea di calcio gli 11 (10, ok, portiere ecluso) devono muoversi e giocare la palla, stare corti etc...
> ...



Quindi se il.centrocampo non filtra e la difesa fa acqua la colpa è di Bacca.... ok .... opinioni personali che, permettimi di dirtelo, credo siano dettate più dall'antipatia verso di lui che altro, perché se consideri lui uno dei più grossi problemi allora non sai cho cessi immondi abbiamo in rosa...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2016)

formazione praticamente obbligata viste le assenze...

Donnarumma
Abate Paletta/Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio /Antonelli
Poli Montolivo Pasalic
Suso Bonaventura
Bacca

cmq loro fanno veramente pena...ogni risultato diverso dalla vittoria sarebbe VERGOGNOSO...


----------



## Il Genio (31 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quindi se il.centrocampo non filtra e la difesa fa acqua la colpa è di Bacca.... ok .... opinioni personali che, permettimi di dirtelo, credo siano dettate più dall'antipatia verso di lui che altro, perché se consideri lui uno dei più grossi problemi allora non sai cho cessi immondi abbiamo in rosa...



Sai cos'è il grigio?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che lui è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi



Siamo sicuri?

Per ora ci ha permesso di battere il Torino, ma credo che ce l'avrebbero fatta anche Lapa e L. Adriano,

A Napoli è stato un problema, non ha aiutato la squadra ed è stato inesistente in campo se non per dei bei movimenti ma che sà fare anche L. Adriano, praticamente abbiamo giocato in 10.


----------



## massvi (31 Agosto 2016)

Infatti, dovremmo tenere fuori Bacca perchè abbiamo perso contro il Napoli concedendo 4 reti. Doveva esserci lui su Mertens, Callejon e Milik, mi pare evidente. Doveva anche impostare l'azione meglio. Nella partita prima soltanto tripletta al Torino, in un 3-2. Non un granche'. 

Lapadula che si e' beccato tutti S.V. ha fatto infinitamente meglio, toccando una palla e facendo un fallo. Che grande. Spero che Montella l'abbia capito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2016)

Mi aspetto una cosa del genere:


Donnarumma 

Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio

Poli Montolivo Bonaventura 

Suso Bacca Mati​


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma

Abate Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli

Sosa Montolivo Mati

Suso Bacca Bonaventura


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
> 
> ...



Così facendo nell'immediato sarebbe sicuramente più efficace, ma se vogliamo che Jack diventi mezz'ala non lo dobbiamo più muovere da lì.

Non credi?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Così facendo nell'immediato sarebbe sicuramente più efficace, ma se vogliamo che Jack diventi mezz'ala non lo dobbiamo più muovere da lì.
> 
> Non credi?



Sì ma Bonaventura gioca meglio davanti e Mati meglio dietro, credo. Poi tanto è solo per una partita. E poi si parla già di squadra rivoluzionata (soprattutto a centrocampo), per cui...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una cosa del genere:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Vorrei vedere Lapadula dal primo minuto al posto di Niang.


----------



## Zani (4 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere Lapadula dal primo minuto al posto di Niang.



Non è un ala


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere Lapadula dal primo minuto al posto di Niang.



Anche io , ma purtroppo Lapa se non gioca da punta è depotenziato . Un po' come jack a centrocampo


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere Lapadula dal primo minuto al posto di *Bacca*



Fixed


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Così facendo nell'immediato sarebbe sicuramente più efficace, ma se vogliamo che Jack diventi mezz'ala non lo dobbiamo più muovere da lì.
> 
> Non credi?


Infatti non lo vogliamo...


----------



## mistergao (5 Settembre 2016)

Posto che questa partita dobbiamo vincerla, perchè l'Udinese è una squadra davvero scarsa, io butto lì un'idea: Sosa mezz'ala. Col Bournemouth non mi è dispiaciuto, inoltre mi sembra essere un giocatore con voglia di entrare e spaccare, che è proprio ciò che ci serve in questo momento.


----------



## zlatan (5 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> formazione praticamente obbligata viste le assenze...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Paletta/Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio /Antonelli
> ...



Anche io avevo messo Pasalic, ma visto la condizione imbarazzante direi che è impossibile...


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Settembre 2016)

non credo che Montella metterà Pasalic .... 
Per me a centrocampo Bonaventura, Poli, Montolivo.... poi (come sostituti eventuali) Mati e Sosa ... Pasalic è già bello se vede la panchina.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Settembre 2016)

L'Udinese è poca cosa, ma noi schiereremo un undici dove a coprire saranno davvero pochi, visti gli arruolabili. Anche fosse disponibile Poli, rinuncerei comunque volentieri a lui e cercherei piuttosto di puntare su un centrocampo "dai piedi buoni" (vabbé, ci siamo capiti, nei limiti della decenza...) del tipo Montolivo (che per lo meno recupererà qualche palla) con Sosa e Bonaventura ai lati, che potrebbero innescare i tre davanti, che per me dovrebbero essere Bacca, Suso e Lapadula, anche se sulla fascia è tutto da vedere.

Alternativa a Lapadula sarebbe mettere Jack sulla sinistra, però poi così abbiamo un buco da coprire in mezzo, che solo potrebbe coprire Poli e a quel punto si perde in rifornimenti alle punte poiché Pasalic mi sembra palesemente fuori condizione, quindi improbabile che giochi. 

Bella gatta da pelare ed ennesima riprova di una rosa costruita male. Per fortuna incontriamo l'Udinese (comunque da non sottovalutare ovviamente).


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Settembre 2016)

Io la giocherei così:

Donnarumma
Abate Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Poli Montolivo Fernandez
Suso Bacca Bonaventura

Continuo a pensare che Bonaventura mezzala sia snaturato (deve stare nel tridente) e sprecato (per quello che può dare in più e per quello che dà in meno in copertura rispetto a una mezzala di ruolo). Per fortuna Niang è squalificato: preferisco un calciatore con la testa a un potenziale campione privo di cervello. I nuovi mi sembrano tutti fuori condizione. Metto Fernandez per disperazione. Lapadula riserva di Bacca. Pasalic riserva di Poli. Sosa riserva di uno tra Suso e Bonaventura. Grazie Condor per la rosa #ultracompetitiva.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2016)

Abate Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Montolivo Sosa Pasalic
Suso Bacca Bonaventura


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2016)

Bacca tornerà solo giovedì....Facciamolo riposare sto ragazzo


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2016)

*Ultime news da Sky in vista di Milan - Udinese. Ballottaggio Gomez - Paletta per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. A centrocampo, si vedrà se Montella deciderà di proseguire con Sosa regista o se, più probabile, riproporrà Montolivo. Bacca tornerà a Milanello solo giovedì, se sarà pronto giocherà altrimenti c'è Lapadula. Bonaventura dovrebbe essere proposto ancora nei tre di centrocampo. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky in vista di Milan - Udinese. Ballottaggio Gomez - Paletta per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. A centrocampo, si vedrà se Montella deciderà di proseguire con Sosa regista o se, più probabile, riproporrà Montolivo. Bacca tornerà a Milanello solo giovedì, se sarà pronto giocherà altrimenti c'è Lapadula. Bonaventura dovrebbe essere proposto ancora nei tre di centrocampo. *



Viste queste indicazioni la giocherei così:

Donnarumma

Abate Gomez Romagnoli DeSciglio

Poli Montolivo Sosa

Suso Lapadula Bonaventura
​
Se Poli sta bene, altrimenti Mati....

Pasalic per adesso non se ne parla.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (6 Settembre 2016)

Io giocherei cosi:

Donnarumma,
Abate,Gomez,Romagnoli,De Sciglio,
Pasalic,Monto,Jack
Suso,Bacca,Sosa

Gomez perchè bisogna farlo giocare..ha bisogno di entrare nei meccanismi e di aumentare l'affinità con Romagnoli.Idem Pasalic. Tutti e due hanno potenzialità ottime e solo giocando possono fare meglio.
Jack a centrocampo e Sosa davanti come "trequartista" allargato..un po' l'Ilicic di Firenze...in emergenza ci sta..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Romagnoli DeSciglio
Pasalic Sosa Jack
Suso Bacca Mati


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

A quanto pare sarà:

Donnarumma

Abate Gomez Romagnoli DeSciglio

Sosa Montolivo Bonaventura

Suso Bacca Lapadula​
Boooh.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A quanto pare sarà:
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Ultra-offensiva direi!


----------



## zlatan (7 Settembre 2016)

Noto che tutti vi fate prendere dalla smania del nuovo acquisto, ma in questo momento dei 3 centrali difensivi, l'unico che deve sicuramente esserci è Paletta, è l'unico buono davvero e non può stare fuori. Ovviamente poi metto Romagnoli e lascio fuori Gomez, sperando che almeno in una partita non faccia cacchiate visto che ne ha già fatte almeno un paio nelle prime 2 partite. Non capisco poi come facciate a mettere sempre De Sciglio, che è nettamente inferiore ad Antonelli come si è visto a Napoli.
Il centrocampo è un bel rebus, Pasalic non può giocare visto in che condizioni si trova, (lo metterei negli ultimi 20 minuti comunque, per mettere minuti nelle gambe).
Purtroppo Montolivo giocherà per forza, al suo fianco secondo me giocheranno Sosa e Poli. In attacco Bacca Suso e Jack. A meno che non voglia giocare con Honda ma spero di no, con Jack al posto di Poli o Sosa, ma spererei di POli eventualmente. Lapadula deve essere il sostituto di Bacca, sulla fascia è sprecato, poi cominceremmo tutti a dire che è un pacco, ma quello non è il suo ruolo anche se ricoperto in passato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Settembre 2016)

anche per me Honda o/e Poli... Poli in pole... Sosa Montolivo e Jack mi sembra troppo offensivo ... Sosa e Montolivo insieme... centrocampo slow motion.... visti i gol presi nelle prime giornate immagino che per una giornata si cerchi di non prenderne troppi. Anzi prevedo Poli a centrocampo e Jack nel tridente. E in tal caso non escludo per niente anche l'impiego di Honda.

donnarumma
abate paletta romagnoli antonelli (de sciglio)
honda montolivo poli
suso bacca Bonaventura


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Settembre 2016)

ah , potrebbe giocare almeno un tempo Lapadula al posto di bacca, visto che bacca torna solo domani.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2016)

*Ultime news QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/contro-ludinese-montella-lancera-sosa-e-lapadula-dallinizio-vt40017-2.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Noto che tutti vi fate prendere dalla smania del nuovo acquisto, ma in questo momento dei 3 centrali difensivi, l'unico che deve sicuramente esserci è Paletta, è l'unico buono davvero e non può stare fuori. Ovviamente poi metto Romagnoli e lascio fuori Gomez, sperando che almeno in una partita non faccia cacchiate visto che ne ha già fatte almeno un paio nelle prime 2 partite. Non capisco poi come facciate a mettere sempre De Sciglio, che è nettamente inferiore ad Antonelli come si è visto a Napoli.
> Il centrocampo è un bel rebus, Pasalic non può giocare visto in che condizioni si trova, (lo metterei negli ultimi 20 minuti comunque, per mettere minuti nelle gambe).
> Purtroppo Montolivo giocherà per forza, al suo fianco secondo me giocheranno Sosa e Poli. In attacco Bacca Suso e Jack. A meno che non voglia giocare con Honda ma spero di no, con Jack al posto di Poli o Sosa, ma spererei di POli eventualmente. Lapadula deve essere il sostituto di Bacca, sulla fascia è sprecato, poi cominceremmo tutti a dire che è un pacco, ma quello non è il suo ruolo anche se ricoperto in passato.



L'unico che può tenere fisicamente Zapata è Gomez.

Se giocano gli altri due saranno dolori


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2016)

*Probabile cambio di modulo.

I dettagli *-) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-pensa-al-4-4-2-vista-di-milan-udinese-vt40031.html#post1055720


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile cambio di modulo.
> 
> I dettagli **-) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-pensa-al-4-4-2-vista-di-milan-udinese-vt40031.html#post1055720 *



*Probabile formazione:
Donnarumma

Abate Gomez Romagnoli DeSciglio

Suso Sosa montolivo Bonaventura

Lapadula Bacca​*


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Settembre 2016)

il cambio modulo può anche essere sensato.... ma vorrei sapere fra sosa suso jack e montolivo chi copre.... e perchè il miglior centrale del momento (Paletta) è quello che rimane fuori. Per me la scelta Poli è obbligata. Bacca 90 minuti non me lo vedo ... visto che arriva giovedì. La cosa più sensata è alternarlo a Lapadula e non insieme, visto che Lapadula appare in ritardo di preparazione.... idee mie, neh.... ho anche qualche dubbio su desciglio a sn.... visto che Antonelli sta meglio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il cambio modulo può anche essere sensato.... ma vorrei sapere fra sosa suso jack e montolivo chi copre.... e perchè il miglior centrale del momento (Paletta) è quello che rimane fuori. Per me la scelta Poli è obbligata. Bacca 90 minuti non me lo vedo ... visto che arriva giovedì. La cosa più sensata è alternarlo a Lapadula e non insieme, visto che Lapadula appare in ritardo di preparazione.... idee mie, neh.... ho anche qualche dubbio su desciglio a sn.... visto che Antonelli sta meglio.



Per me è meglio questo 4-4-2 che il 4-3-3, Suso e Bona possono fare bene da esterni; Sosa e Montolivo speriamo non sia una premiata ditta in negativo... Bacca e Lapa stanno bene centrali, idem Adriano eventualmente.
Poco sensato preferire Gomez a Paletta, meglio uno esperto e affidabile a fianco di Romagnoli. Forse adesso Gomez sta meglio fisicamente? 
Non ci sono incontristi ma sono in 4 in linea.
Adriano può subentrare in avanti.
Locatelli potrebbe subentrare a centrocampo.


----------



## BraveHeart (7 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A quanto pare sarà:
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Dubito metterà Lapadula esterno, se gioca, lo farà giocare centrale. Però non so.....visto in amichevole mi è sembrato molto poco pronto.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile cambio di modulo.
> 
> I dettagli *-) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-pensa-al-4-4-2-vista-di-milan-udinese-vt40031.html#post1055720




.


----------



## zlatan (7 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'unico che può tenere fisicamente Zapata è Gomez.
> 
> Se giocano gli altri due saranno dolori



Non sono d'accordo Paletta è il miglior difensore in rosa e lo dico con rammarico ovviamente...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei cosi:
> 
> Donnarumma,
> Abate,Gomez,Romagnoli,De Sciglio,
> ...



Bilardo prese un aereo dall'Argentina alla Germania solo per dire all'allenatore del Bayern che SOSA NON É UN ESTERNO!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo Paletta è il miglior difensore in rosa e lo dico con rammarico ovviamente...



Probabilmente hai ragione, ma quest anno forse vale la pena di rischiare qualcosa pur di dare la possibilitá di crescere a qualche giocatore della rosa.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Lapadula.*
*A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Paletta, Ely, Calabria, Antonelli, Vangioni, Locatelli, Pasalic, Honda, Luiz Adriano. All.: Montella*
*Squalificati: Kucka (2), Niang (1)*
*Indisponibili: Zapata, Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Poli

**Udinese (4-3-1-2): Karnezis; Widmer, Danilo, Felipe, Armero; Badu, Fofana, Hallfredsson; De Paul; Zapata, Thereau.*
*A disp.: Scuffet, Angella, Wague, Adnan, Lodi, Kums, Penaranda, Jankto, Matos, Ewandro, Lucas Evangelista, Perica. All.: Iachini*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Faraoni, Heurtaux, Samir*


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Lapadula.*
> *A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Paletta, Ely, Calabria, Antonelli, Vangioni, Locatelli, Pasalic, Honda, Luiz Adriano. All.: Montella*
> ...



In difesa si potrebbe fare meglio...per esempio al momento trovo più affidabile Paletta rispetto a Gomez...e De Sciglio lo cambierei volentrieri con l'Antonelli visto in Nazionale....


----------



## mistergao (8 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Lapadula.*
> *A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Paletta, Ely, Calabria, Antonelli, Vangioni, Locatelli, Pasalic, Honda, Luiz Adriano. All.: Montella*
> ...



Questa formazione può anche diventare un 4-4-2 facendo scalare Suso sulla linea dei centrocampisti, eventualità che non mi sento di escludere, visto che il centrocampo a quattro proteggerebbe la difesa, reparto che tanto sta soffrendo.
Sono curioso (e un po' preoccupato) di vedere Bacca e Lapadula insieme: si pesteranno i piedi o troveranno un loro equilibrio?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2016)

Dopo Baselli e Milik, prossimo gol neanche quotato quello di Thereau


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Questa formazione può anche diventare un 4-4-2 facendo scalare Suso sulla linea dei centrocampisti, eventualità che non mi sento di escludere, visto che il centrocampo a quattro proteggerebbe la difesa, reparto che tanto sta soffrendo.
> Sono curioso (e un po' preoccupato) di vedere Bacca e Lapadula insieme: si pesteranno i piedi o troveranno un loro equilibrio?



Infatti mi pare che in fase di non possesso Suso arretra sulla fascia e Lapa si accentra, è 4-4-2


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Infatti mi pare che in fase di non possesso Suso arretra sulla fascia e Lapa si accentra, è 4-4-2



Non solo, in fase di possesso Lapa non va sulla fascia ma si accentra dietro a Bacca, con il terzino sinistro molto alto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2016)

*Sarà Calvarese l'arbitro di Milan-Udinese.*


----------



## martinmilan (8 Settembre 2016)

Ci ho messo una settimana per sbollentare la rabbia del mercato...fortuna che sono arrivati gli 85 di caparra e posso restare sereno pensando che Ragliani è alla fine...l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è quella..
P.s. con l'udinese le prendiamo me lo sento purtroppo):


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio titolare non si può può vedere 

Maledetto 

Su ogni gol ha sempre colpa


----------



## VonVittel (8 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ci ho messo una settimana per sbollentare la rabbia del mercato...fortuna che sono arrivati gli 85 di caparra e posso restare sereno pensando che Ragliani è alla fine...l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è quella..
> P.s. con l'udinese le prendiamo me lo sento purtroppo):



È una squadra immonda e da retrocessione. Io invece pretendo una vittoria facile.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Settembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> È una squadra immonda e da retrocessione. Io invece pretendo una vittoria facile.



Allora mi sa che ci rimarrai male...secondo me non è l'Udinese dello scorso anno...la sconfitta con la roma non mi inganna..


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora mi sa che ci rimarrai male...secondo me non è l'Udinese dello scorso anno...la sconfitta con la roma non mi inganna..



Di solito alle 15 facciamo sempre prestazioni imbarazzanti.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Settembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Di solito alle 15 facciamo sempre prestazioni imbarazzanti.



E in più fa caldo...Però è un miracolo che giochiamo per una volta a quell'ora...mi ero sinceramente stufato di giocare sempre di sera.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora mi sa che ci rimarrai male...secondo me non è l'Udinese dello scorso anno...la sconfitta con la roma non mi inganna..



Bah. I vecchi e scarsi sono rimasti lì titolarissimi. Idem i mediocri. Hanno preso qualche giovane acerbo e qualche meteora, tipo quel De Paul che ha fatto pena ovunque è andato. E si è preso la 10 di Di Natale. Poi magari mi sbaglio e diventa un fenomeno contro di noi. Ma in tutta la sua carriera, per ora, ha fatto semplicemente schifo.

Dai una squadra che gioca ancora con bidoni dell'umido come Armero, Danilo, Felipe e Hallfreddson e che si riempie di giovani acerbi o sopravvalutati non può andare lontano, su.

Questa è una di quelle poche partite in cui è obbligatorio vincere agilmente


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2016)

*Milan Tv: Poli pienamente recuperato, ci sarà regolarmente con l'Udinese.*


----------



## Tobi (8 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv: Poli pienamente recuperato, ci sarà regolarmente con l'Udinese.*



Con il recupero di Poli la squadra vincerà in scioltezza allora


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv: Poli pienamente recuperato, ci sarà regolarmente con l'Udinese.*



*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, oggi Montella ha provato Bonaventura esterno d'attacco nel 4-3-3 con Montolivo, Sosa e Pasalic a centrocampo.*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, oggi Montella ha provato Bonaventura esterno d'attacco nel 4-3-3 con Montolivo, Sosa e Pasalic a centrocampo.*



Suso e Jack dovranno aiutare molto in fase difensiva, trasformando il 4-3-3 in un 4-5-1, altrimenti si va in difficoltà, anche con questa Udinese.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Settembre 2016)

Avanza Sosa avanti e fa il 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, oggi Montella ha provato Bonaventura esterno d'attacco nel 4-3-3 con Montolivo, Sosa e Pasalic a centrocampo.*


Ottimo


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Sand (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



È decisamente un 4231, con Montolivo Poli mediani e Sosa trequartista.


----------



## Casnop (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Prescindendo per un attimo dai valori tecnici, non possiamo che ribadirlo, questa squadra ha un altro significato se inquadrata in un 4231, o nel cugino 442. La rosa di quest'anno è povera di centrocampisti centrali dominanti e mezzali di tecnica e di passo, ma è zeppa di trequarti, trequarti-ala, e affini, tutti per fortuna caratterizzati da una confortante predisposizione alla copertura difensiva. Vincenzino nostro lo capisca, si adegui abbandonando l'amato 433, e approfitti di questa piccola opportunità, chissà mai che non venga fuori qualcosa di buono. Ma lo faccia subito, e non dopo dieci giornate a prendere schiaffi in giro: lo scorso anno Sinisa cadde anche per questo.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Prescindendo per un attimo dai valori tecnici, non possiamo che ribadirlo, questa squadra ha un altro significato se inquadrata in un 4231, o nel cugino 442. La rosa di quest'anno è povera di centrocampisti centrali dominanti e mezzali di tecnica e di passo, ma è zeppa di trequarti, trequarti-ala, e affini, tutti per fortuna caratterizzati da una confortante predisposizione alla copertura difensiva. Vincenzino nostro lo capisca, si adegui abbandonando l'amato 433, e approfitti di questa piccola opportunità, chissà mai che non venga fuori qualcosa di buono. Ma lo faccia subito, e non dopo dieci giornate a prendere schiaffi in giro: lo scorso anno Sinisa cadde anche per questo.



Ci ha pensato sicuramente...il problema è che siamo zeppi anche di prime punte.
E'una rosa assemblata alla Katz di Kan...in qualunque modulo la metti mancano le riserve.
4-3-3 il modulo più adatto ma Niang fa l'esterno e non è il suo ruolo.Come vice ha Bonaventura che vorrebbe un ruolo fisso a cc invece deve fare la spola tra cc e att.
4-4-2 manca l'esterno a centrocampo a sx come vice Jack...a meno che non ci metti Vangioni(my god!).Può farlo Sosa ma è lento lento lento.
4-2-3-1 Niang non può fare l'esterno in questo modulo perchè richiede molti compiti difensivi.Non è il suo pane.Ci metti Jack ma hai sempre la riserva Vangioni e basta.Inoltre essendo pieni di prime punte e considerando che Niang possa fare solo questo ruolo in tale modulo,saresti costretto a tenere in panchina Lapadula Bacca e Luiz Adriano tutti assieme.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Prendetemi per matto ma io questa gran differenza di valori tecnici non la vedo...


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Squadra equilibrata. Stavolta sono d'accordo con montella.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Settembre 2016)

finalmente ci avviciniamo ad una formazione sensata... vista l'assenza di kuco e bertolacci Poli è inprescindibile.... Montolivo dovrebbe essere chiamato ad una maggiore copertura se gioca Sosa ... sempre che giochi Sosa... Sosa + Montolivo = bradicentrocampo. Per me Honda darebbe un po' più di mobilità. Se è in palla è un buon giocatore.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Settembre 2016)

ok faccio outing .... ho comprato il biglietto x domenica.... avevo voglia di vedere i cialtroni.


----------



## Tobi (9 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo Poli Paletta e Abate non si possono leggere cristo santo. Che scarpari che abbiamo dio mio


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Settembre 2016)

scarpari 'perchè siamo il Milan'... in realtà i nomi sono fin troppo altisonanti per una squadra che da due anni non riesce nemmeno ad andare in europa league.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Settembre 2016)

Il tridente Bacca Suso e Jack può dar fastidio a chiunque in serie A....il resto è quasi al livello dell'Udinese...comprese le riserve..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2016)

*Secondo Sky insieme a Montolivo e Sosa sarà Poli a completare il centrocampo.*


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola




.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky insieme a Montolivo e Sosa sarà Poli a completare il centrocampo.*



c.v.d. pasalic è il van ginkel di quest'anno, non giocherà mai. 

ma pagare il milione legato alle presenze non credo sia un problema per i cinesi. 
poi si spera che a gennaio li comprino loro i centrocampisti, altro che pasalic, poli e sta gente.


----------



## koti (9 Settembre 2016)

Poli-Montolivo-Sosa. Gran centrocampo.

Ideale per uno stile di gioco basato su possesso palla e dominio del gioco.


----------



## Luca_Taz (9 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Poli-Montolivo-Sosa. Gran centrocampo.
> 
> Ideale per uno stile di gioco basato su possesso palla e dominio del gioco.



dimentichi sulla velocità e ritmo del giro palla


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

VInciamo facile, faranno addormentare gli avversari,
peccato che nessuno potrà apprezzarlo perche si saranno addormentati anche gli spettatori.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Settembre 2016)

per quanto riguarda Pasalic, è un tipo di prestito che non ha senso... almeno per noi. Perchè devo prendere un giovane mezzo rotto, rigenerarlo, scommettere su di lui, per poi riconsegnarlo a chi me lo ha dato? Non ha molto senso.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Settembre 2016)

Bertolacci può giocare? E'tornato dallo psicologo?


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Settembre 2016)

bertolacci out


----------



## Nicktedo81 (9 Settembre 2016)

Si ma un po' di logica nei giudizi? Riassumendolo Pasalic è il nuovo van ginkel...scarso..rotto...ecc ecc...e non ha ancora giocato una partita ufficiale..
Sarà mica che non lo fa giocare perchè non è ancora in condizione? Perchè deve ancora ambientarsi che non parla mezza parola d'italiano?


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2016)

Molto curioso di vedere come se la cava il Milan nel palleggio a centrocampo col duo Montolivo-Sosa. Senza contare Bonaventura che è sempre presente.

Sempre ricordando che sarebbe dovuto arrivare Vasquez, comunque Sosa nell'amichevole mi ha fatto una buona impressione



Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Si ma un po' di logica nei giudizi? Riassumendolo Pasalic è il nuovo van ginkel...scarso..rotto...ecc ecc...e non ha ancora giocato una partita ufficiale..
> Sarà mica che non lo fa giocare perchè non è ancora in condizione? Perchè deve ancora ambientarsi che non parla mezza parola d'italiano?


A me nell'amichevole è piaciuto. E' stato quasi assente nel primo tempo, ma nel secondo è uscito fuori bene. 

Se fosse in forma lo metterei tranquillamente al posto di Poli.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola




up


----------



## 666psycho (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola





che schifo di squadra..ogni volta mi da la nausea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> che schifo di squadra..ogni volta mi da la nausea


Il centrocampo è agghiacciante: Inutile-Capitone-Uallarito...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

*Ecco i convocati:

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Suso (8).*


----------



## Victorss (10 Settembre 2016)

Che imbarazzo Poli titolare, a sto punto lancia Pasalic o Zanellato per dio.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



A meno che Pasalic non si riveli un fenomeno in grado di cambiare questa squadra, spero di non vederlo mai in campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Settembre 2016)

Io domani torno allo stadio dopo anni di assenza dopo che honstracciatoml'ultimo mio abbonamento per la disperazione.
Ma adesso che il duo malefico é in uscita posso tornare a tifare per la mia squadra. Il risultato sará quel che sará, ma per me da adesso non sono piú i giocatori acquistati da Galliani , ma i giocatori della mia squadra e con i loro limiti e incapacitá li tiferó fino al 90'. D'altronde la prima volta che sono andato alla stadio facevamo la squadra con tre prestiti dall'Inter e se ho tifato Canuti e Pasinato, posso tifare anche Sosa e Montolivo. Un nuovo inizio.

P.S. Domani per festeggiare porto anche mia figlia allo stadio per la prima volta. Forza Milan!


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

mah....io preferirei di gran lunga Antonelli a De Sciglio...forse vogliono cercare di recuperarlo per farli trovare la fiducia in se stesso e blablabla....ma non possiamo aspettarlo in eterno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

Io spero che Poli sia solo un centro di gravità temporaneo, un punto di continuità, un'ancora di certezza nella sua inutilità, per tenersi la carta Pasalic che magari subentrando potrebbe cambiare la partita.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

*Le formazioni. Novità a sinistra. Gioca Antonelli.*


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

benissimo. 

con la nazionale ha fatto bene e merita di giocare. 
uno tra abate e de scempio deve sempre star fuori per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Diciamo che la dice lunga il fatto che tutti i nostri "colpi" sono finiti in panchina. Sosa probabilmente gioca solamente per la totale mancanza di alternative.

Considerando la scarsa qualita della squadra e i soldi spesi, questo e un altro miracolo del condor.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Settembre 2016)

Prevedo una partita in cui faticheremo molto, sopratutto per l'assenza di Niang.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (11 Settembre 2016)

Non capisco perchè dannarsi per comprare Pasalic e poi manco farlo giocare.... Mah....


----------



## Nicktedo81 (11 Settembre 2016)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè dannarsi per comprare Pasalic e poi manco farlo giocare.... Mah....


Secondo me fa bene..lo inserisce gradualmente...gia il primo tempo con il Bornemouth lo stavate massacrando..."fuori condizione,non sa nemmeno dove sta,un morto che cammina...ecc ecc"..
Lo inserirà nel secondo tempo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Il uallarito come David Silva...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il uallarito come David Silva...



Non cominciare a farmi girare le palle 4 ore prima dai....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non cominciare a farmi girare le palle 4 ore prima dai....


Se Montella è Guardiola, il uallarito è Silva


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se Montella è Guardiola, il uallarito è Silva



Speriamo che Donnarumma non sia Bravoh


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Settembre 2016)

Scusatemi, vorrei rivolgervi una domanda un po' strana. Io ho Mediaset premium, ma oggi pomeriggio dovrei studiare per un esame. Sapete come potrei fare per registrare la partita e guardarla in serata? Perché registrandola dal televisore con la chiavetta USB la posso riguardare solo nelle 2 ore (credo?) successive essendo un contenuto a pagamento


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, vorrei rivolgervi una domanda un po' strana. Io ho Mediaset premium, ma oggi pomeriggio dovrei studiare per un esame. Sapete come potrei fare per registrare la partita e guardarla in serata? Perché registrandola dal televisore con la chiavetta USB la posso riguardare solo nelle 2 ore (credo?) successive essendo un contenuto a pagamento



Proposta non troppo stupida, controlla che non facciano una replica


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io domani torno allo stadio dopo anni di assenza dopo che honstracciatoml'ultimo mio abbonamento per la disperazione.
> Ma adesso che il duo malefico é in uscita posso tornare a tifare per la mia squadra. Il risultato sará quel che sará, ma per me da adesso non sono piú i giocatori acquistati da Galliani , ma i giocatori della mia squadra e con i loro limiti e incapacitá li tiferó fino al 90'. D'altronde la prima volta che sono andato alla stadio facevamo la squadra con tre prestiti dall'Inter e se ho tifato Canuti e Pasinato, posso tifare anche Sosa e Montolivo. Un nuovo inizio.
> 
> P.S. Domani per festeggiare porto anche mia figlia allo stadio per la prima volta. Forza Milan!



Grande , spirito corretto . Ora che i 2 demoni sono stati estirpati bisogna sostenere la squadra .


----------



## Hammer (11 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io domani torno allo stadio dopo anni di assenza dopo che honstracciatoml'ultimo mio abbonamento per la disperazione.
> Ma adesso che il duo malefico é in uscita posso tornare a tifare per la mia squadra. Il risultato sará quel che sará, ma per me da adesso non sono piú i giocatori acquistati da Galliani , ma i giocatori della mia squadra e con i loro limiti e incapacitá li tiferó fino al 90'. D'altronde la prima volta che sono andato alla stadio facevamo la squadra con tre prestiti dall'Inter e se ho tifato Canuti e Pasinato, posso tifare anche Sosa e Montolivo. Un nuovo inizio.
> 
> P.S. Domani per festeggiare porto anche mia figlia allo stadio per la prima volta. Forza Milan!



Bravo, la penso come te


----------



## rossonerosempre (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli e Montolivo insieme brrrr mi vengono i brividi


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni. Novità a sinistra. Gioca Antonelli.*




Quotate santo Dio.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni. Novità a sinistra. Gioca Antonelli.*



Difesa sistemata...resta il problema a centrocampo...ma purtroppo Montella ha scelto gli 11 migliori che ha a disposizione...di più non può fare...


----------



## ralf (11 Settembre 2016)

Intanto segnalo una partitona di Zanellato con la Primavera.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Intanto segnalo una partitona di Zanellato con la Primavera.



Molto più pronto di Locatelli.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah....io preferirei di gran lunga Antonelli a De Sciglio...forse vogliono cercare di recuperarlo per farli trovare la fiducia in se stesso e blablabla....ma non possiamo aspettarlo in eterno



mi auto-quoto contento che Montella sia rinsavito...ma non avevo dubbi


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Molto più pronto di Locatelli.



Sto Locatelli mi puzza di bidone, non so perché


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto Locatelli mi puzza di bidone, non so perché



Forse perchè è da 2 anni in prima squadra e a nessun allenatore è mai passato per la mente di schierarlo anche in situazioni d'emergenza? o forse anche perchè in primavera era considerato un giovane promettente ma non un predestinato? quelli dovevano essere Modric e Cristante...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni. Novità a sinistra. Gioca Antonelli.*



Ripeto, con la fisicità di Zapata doveva giocare Gomez


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

*Ecco le formazioni ufficiali 
**

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Montolivo, Poli, Sosa; Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca. A disp: Gabriel Vasconcelos, Plizzari, De Sciglio, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula, Honda, Gomez, Vangioni, Locatelli ,Pasalic, Calabria. All. Vincenzo Montella*
*

Udinese (4-3-1-2): Karnezis; Widmer, Felipe, Danilo, Armero; Kums, Badu, Hallfredsson; Thereau; De Paul, Zapata. A disp: Scuffet, Wague, Angella,Fofana, Penaranda, Jankto, Perica, Matos, Kone, Ali Adnan, Ewandro, Balic. All: Giuseppe Iachini*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse perchè è da 2 anni in prima squadra e a nessun allenatore è mai passato per la mente di schierarlo anche in situazioni d'emergenza? o forse anche perchè in primavera era considerato un giovane promettente ma non un predestinato? quelli dovevano essere Modric e Cristante...




Sul mercato abbiamo avuto richieste abbastanza pressanti per Calabria e Vasconcelos da squadre di A, su di lui nessuno, meditate gente meditate


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazioni ufficiali
> **
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Montolivo, Poli, Sosa; Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca. A disp: Gabriel Vasconcelos, Plizzari, De Sciglio, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula, Honda, Gomez, Vangioni, Locatelli ,Pasalic, Calabria. All. Vincenzo Montella*
> ...



Mamma mia gioca L'inutile


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli. Poli.


----------



## Reblanck (11 Settembre 2016)

Avrei preferito vedere Gomez al posto di Paletta e Pasalic al posto di Poli.
Cmq io tanto mi vedrò la partita per vedere giocare Suso, che mi piace parecchio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Comunque su Sky rompono. Ok, la Juve ha gia vinto lo scudetto ed e la grande forza del calcio italiano, ma dovete proprio fare servizi sulla Juve anche a -10 minuti dalle partite di domenica? Che noia.


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma mi sbaglio o ho sentito il coro della Fossa?


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Madonna santa sto Romagnoli


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa sto Romagnoli


Bella chiusura, sì


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Abate in vantaggio...angolo...


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Ci stanno mettendo sotto...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ahah Poli


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli oggi meno inutile del solito


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

messi malissimo in campo, non si capisce bonaventura dove stia giocando


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli che subisce fallo dalla palla?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma che fa? Ma mettiti davanti!!! No, regala l'angolo va


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Errore di bacca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Sì vabbè, che si è magnato Bacca? Il ragù della nonna di Donnarumma?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Fantastico Bacca, fantastico.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

mamma mia bacca


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Bacca lentissimo


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Inizio a vedere adesso la partita. Come sono andati i primi 18 minuti?


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

(gran gol di muriel)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Antonelli e Abate pessimi, sempre in ritardo


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Sull'occasione sprecata, era stato molto bello il lavoro fatto da Bacca a inizio azione. Peccato non l'abbia poi finalizzata.


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Sosa il più in palla a centrocampo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

WTF antonelli ci ha messo tre quarti d'ora per arrivare


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Che palle sta partita.

Mi sto addormentando.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

bene sosa al momento


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Suso predica nel deserto.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

belin se segna così paletta


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2016)

Paletta? Per un momento ho pensato che abbiamo preso Mathew quel cesso vecchio del Barcellona


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Comunque, molto bene il centrocampo in fase di recupero palla e pressing.


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma abate dov'era?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

al momento comunque siamo fortunati che l'udinese sta cincischiando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Abate magnifico


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Sosa non male per quel poco che ho visto fino a ora, il piede per lo meno c'è e se non altro avanza sempre a testa alta.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Il bel giuoco...


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Spero che questa partita apra gli occhi ai fans di bacca
Giochiamo in 10, poi arriverà una palla in area e segnerà come segnerebbe chiunque altro al suo posto è via agli allelujah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Cosa stava per fare Giuseppe O' Principin Sosa


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Spero che questa partita apra gli occhi ai fans di bacca
> Giochiamo in 10, poi arriverà una palla in area e segnerà come segnerebbe chiunque altro al suo posto è via agli allelujah



mi fa digrignare i denti anche a me ma se segna il suo lavoro l'ha fatto.

Il problema è quando non timbra il cartellino. Voto 2


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

che traversa di Sosa


----------



## ignaxio (11 Settembre 2016)

Va a finire che Sosa è il più forte che abbiamo


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Che sfiga oh!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che traversa di Sosa



traversa e recupero... alla fine se ne è detto peste e corna, ma male non sta facendo, almeno per ora.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> mi fa digrignare i denti anche a me ma se segna il suo lavoro l'ha fatto.
> 
> Il problema è quando non timbra il cartellino. Voto 2



La palla filtrante di Suso all'inizio sarebbe stato gol per 99 attaccanti su 100
Lui si è addormentato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Va a finire che Sosa è il più forte che abbiamo



Come ogni anno, un centrocampista scarso fa la stagione della vita e poi si amalgama alla massa


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Tiro da cartone animato, da videogioco.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Va a finire che Sosa è il più forte che abbiamo



Questa è la realtà, almeno tecnicamente.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando facciamo possesso palla, Poli è clamorosamente battezzato dall'Udinese: lo lasciano sempre solo. E' come giocare in uno in meno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

ahahaha Montolivo che la alza senza alcun motivo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> La palla filtrante di Suso all'inizio sarebbe stato gol per 99 attaccanti su 100
> Lui si è addormentato



non lo metto in dubbio ma le occasioni bisogna anche cercarsele. Lui bene o male si fa trovare poi per segnare si mangia 4 gol e perde 15 palloni.

Ripeto, il problema è la totale assenza di continuità nella stagione e l'essere un ectoplasma nei big match (vedi Napoli)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Sì però Suso è prevedibile così


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Sosa: fase difensiva da ripassare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Ogni singolo contropiede lo facciamo solo con Suso, Bacca e Bonaventura. Ma come si puo?

Ormai sono 3-4 contropiedi sprecati in questo modo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

I contropiedi 3 vs 6 con Bonaventura, Suso e Bacca che corrono e tutti gli altri che pascolano


----------



## alexxx19 (11 Settembre 2016)

ma romagnoli che ha? mi pare molto mollo
non me lo ricordavo così l anno scorso


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> La palla filtrante di Suso all'inizio sarebbe stato gol per 99 attaccanti su 100
> Lui si è addormentato


Ha anche avuto la sfortuna di avere Badu in recupero, che è molto veloce


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Comprerei Widmer ad occhi chiusi


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ogni singolo contropiede lo facciamo solo con Suso, Bacca e Bonaventura. Ma come si puo?
> 
> Ormai sono 3-4 contropiedi sprecati in questo modo


Montolivo e Sosa sono due tartarughe, e Poli meglio resti indietro visto che ha i piedi storti...


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> I contropiedi 3 vs 6 con Bonaventura, Suso e Bacca che corrono e tutti gli altri che pascolano



Vero, agghiacciante anche che le uniche sensazioni (non dico occasioni) di pericolo arrivino dal contropiede. Dovremmo essere noi a comandare il gioco, non giocare di ripartenza. In casa. Contro l'Udinese.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Susyna la passi?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

boh... non so qualificare la nostra prestazione comunque... sicuramente il mister saprà farlo meglio di me


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo dopo il tweet per annunciare PES 2017 mi sa che si crede fenomeno. Gli ho già visto fare un tacco e due passaggi di petto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Sosa sono due tartarughe, e Poli meglio resti indietro visto che ha i piedi storti...



In effetti Sosa sembra gia molto stanco. Tecnicamente e bravo, ma si vede che ha un passo da Montolivo. Ci sara un motivo per il quale giocava in Turchia...


----------



## sette (11 Settembre 2016)

Bella partita. Buon Milan, tutti bene tranne il capitone. Non finirò mai di stupirmi di quanto sia mediocre.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Senza Niang in area Bacca è sempre solo.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Settembre 2016)

Sono convinto che Lapadula sarà presto titolare


----------



## hiei87 (11 Settembre 2016)

Siamo la squadra più lenta e prevedibile della storia. A questo punto dentro Lapadula per un centrocampista e proviamo con le due punte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

ok, c'e il caldo...ma questa sembra - come sempre - una squadra di 11 giocatori messi insieme a caso, senza manovra e senza logica. Nessuna sa dove andare e la mancanza di ogni logica se vede anche quando partiamo in contropiede con 3 giocatori perche a centrocampo abbiamo 3 giocatori non in grado di seguire.

Comunque, non sono sorpreso. La rosa fatta dal condor e quella che e. Inutile arrabbiarsi ormai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli è durato 10 minuti e non è che abbia fatto magie

Abate e Antonelli osceni

Bacca è imbarazzante, inutile, lento, fiacco... Si può salvare solo con un gol

Sosa è già stanco, giustamente abituato a camminare in Turchia, oggi è chiamato a coprire sulle vaccate di Antonelli

Suso è una scintilla che può trasformarsi tanto in un incendio quanto in una scoreggia

Montolivo è un vomito 

Romagnoli vale 50 milioni, ok

Bonaventura lavora per 2-3 giocatori

Paletta ottimo


----------



## Milo (11 Settembre 2016)

Io non ho visto così male la squadra come dite voi... Mi sbaglierò..


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2016)

primo tempo deludente


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2016)

Primo tempo così così. Sosa non mi dispiace, però il possesso palla è stato troppo sterile (soprattutto nella prima parte di partita). Bonaventura secondo me si è visto troppo poco.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

C'è bisogno di un altro attaccante, in area Bacca è troppo solo.


----------



## Reblanck (11 Settembre 2016)

I problemi sono sempre i soliti.
Qualità a centrocampo e un difensore che velocizzi la manovra da dietro.
Bacca si potrebbe anche muovere ogni tanto.

Bene Suso e Jack.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi, è inutile prendersela.. si chiame Montella o Mihajlovic noi continuiamo ad andare in giro con i vari Abate, Montolivo, Poli e compagnia, cosi non si puo chiedere troppo anche ai nuovi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di un altro attaccante, in area Bacca è troppo solo.



4-4-2 con Lapapollo


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Suso comunque se non si inventa qualcosa di nuovo, tra poco qualsiasi difensore lo fermerà senza problemi. Sta diventando un po' troppo prevedibile. Secondo me ha i numeri per provare anche giocate diverse dal "finta e rientro sul sinistro" o "finta, palla sul destro e cross". 

È anche vero che accentrarsi per poter tirare e/o scaricare è complicato quando sulla tua fascia hai uno come Abate che oggi sta pascolando senza senso e in mezzo hai centrocampisti che impiegano un quarto d'ora per inserirsi in un eventuale contropiede.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

La palla di Suso era giusta, ma l'attaccante da 30 milioni non ci è arrivato perché i controlli di sinistro non li fa


Comunque non corriamo niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2016)

Si tirerà avanti così fino a gennaio o giugno. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

suso è bravo però mi ricorda elsha quando faceva sempre gli stessi movimenti....


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2016)

Per me bene Sosa e Suso.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (11 Settembre 2016)

Rispetto alle prime uscite..mancano tantissimo le sovrapposizioni dei terzini...ne ha fatto solo una antonelli su gran palla di Sosa...quante volte hanno avuto palla Jack e Suso e nessuno che gli passasse alle spalle? Se continua cosi penserei a Calabria..


----------



## Kazarian88 (11 Settembre 2016)

A me il primo tempo non mi è dispiaciuto. Bisogna essere piu precisi nei movimenti. Abbiamo avuto 3-4 ottime situazioni per far gol.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La palla di Suso era giusta, ma l'attaccante da 30 milioni non ci è arrivato perché i controlli di sinistro non li fa
> 
> 
> *Comunque non corriamo niente*



Ecco. Il problema è questo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Formazione sbagliata,

Monto, Sosa e Poli è un centrocampo senza acellerazioni, prevedilissimo,

Bonaventura possiamo discutere se è mezzala o esterno, ma di sicuro non è un attaccante da 433, è un centrocampista,

Bacca ha la scusante del viaggio intercontinentale ma in questa squadra è chiaramente un equivoco, sicuro non può fare l'unica punta.

Suso cresciuto tantissimo.

Nel secondo tempo va subito arretrato Bonaventura per fargli trovare più spazi e inserita una punta, L. Adriano o Lapadula.

Comunque in questa squadra il giocatore irrinunciabile è Niang, si è visto anche oggi.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto Locatelli mi puzza di bidone, non so perché



Anche a me. Gli preferisco Mortovivo.
E ti spiego io il perché: feticcio del nano e del barattolo


----------



## LukeLike (11 Settembre 2016)

Onestamente, non mi sembra che Suso faccia sempre lo stesso movimento. Anzi, mi sembra uno dei pochi mancini che va anche sul destro per cercare di mettere palla in mezzo e lì poi Bacca non si degna di fare un movimento ad attaccare l'area per anticipare la difesa avversaria.

Bah, comunque si sente troppo l'assenza di Niang.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si tirerà avanti così fino a gennaio o giugno. C'è poco da fare.



.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (11 Settembre 2016)

In tutto questo...Sosa che traversa ha preso?? Sembrava il tiro perfetto di Pes.. 
Comunque ragazzi io abito a Milano...e fa caldo e si suda solo a stare fermi..non mi voglio neanche immaginare fare una partita di calcio...


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Senza Niang lì davanti perdiamo parecchio a livello di dinamismo. Scalare Bonaventura in mezzo alla fine non era una cattiva idea, oggi che in mezzo ci sono Sosa (che per quanto non abbia fatto male non si muove granché), Montolivo e Poli, non c'è proprio collegamento tra i due reparti. 

Abate e Antonelli, che dovrebbero spingere, oggi che hanno trovato qualcuno sulle lore fasce che pure corre, sono spariti.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata,
> 
> Monto, Sosa e Poli è un centrocampo senza acellerazioni, prevedilissimo,
> 
> ...



Perfetto. D'accordissimo in tutto e per tutto.
Per cercare di salvare il salvabile bisogna togliere Poli, mettere Lapadula che gioca bene da seconda punta, ed esaltare Bonaventura nel suo ruolo, a costo di sacrificare un po' Suso


----------



## Cenzo (11 Settembre 2016)

Se Montella avesse un po più di coraggio metterebbe in campo Locatelli al posto di Mosciolivo così come Miha mise Donnarumma in porta al posto di Diego Lopez.


----------



## The P (11 Settembre 2016)

Partita orribile.

Passo indietro da parte nostra rispetto alle prime due apparizioni dal punto di vista del gioco.

La squadra non c'è proprio. Ognuno gioca per fatti suoi. Manca Bonaventura che fa da collante tra centrocampo e attacco.

Putroppo cambiare sempre difesa e centrocampo non aiuta, già la squadra è quella che è.

Abate osceno, quest'anno non corre, non supporta la fase offensiva, difende male. 

Suso sempre molto pericoloso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata,
> 
> Monto, Sosa e Poli è un centrocampo senza acellerazioni, prevedilissimo,
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo, abbiamo scritto quasi lo stesso allo stesso momento.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Suso comunque se non si inventa qualcosa di nuovo, tra poco qualsiasi difensore lo fermerà senza problemi. Sta diventando un po' troppo prevedibile. Secondo me ha i numeri per provare anche giocate diverse dal "finta e rientro sul sinistro" o "finta, palla sul destro e cross".
> 
> È anche vero che accentrarsi per poter tirare e/o scaricare è complicato quando sulla tua fascia hai uno come Abate che oggi sta pascolando senza senso e in mezzo hai centrocampisti che impiegano un quarto d'ora per inserirsi in un eventuale contropiede.



Se bacca facesse qualche movimento in più stai tranquillo che vedresti qualche giocata diversa


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

*Si scalda Lapadula *


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Se bacca facesse qualche movimento in più stai tranquillo che vedresti qualche giocata diversa



Si certo, Bacca (che oggi finora ha fatto francamente male) ma anche gli altri. Oggi francamente mi sembra che, limiti della rosa a parte, la squadra sia male assortita, con un centrocampo troppo statico e alieno al gioco offensivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

morto antonelli


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2016)

Fuori l'Inutile dai per cortesia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Dai De Schiflio!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio??? Calabria invece??


----------



## Milo (11 Settembre 2016)

Cavolo ma s'e fatto male seriamente!


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Madonna santa Tontolivo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma ammoniscilo a Montolivo madò


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Aahahahuhawhgdjsujshahahahaahahahahahaha De Sciglioooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

ahahaha De Sciglio...madonna quanto e scarso.


----------



## BraveHeart (11 Settembre 2016)

Senza sapere come sarà la prova di de sciglio, oggi abbiamo avuto un'ulteriore conferma che il terzino sinistro titolare deve essere Antonelli. Se a gennaio ci sarà ancora qualche pazzo che ci dà una ventina di miglioni, vendiamolo subito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli, non solo inutile, anche stupido. Ma sparati.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

A Poli ma vaff...


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2016)

Volendo vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, la squadra difensivamente oggi sta andando molto meglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Una piccola caduta, pareva morto


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2016)

DeSchifo imbarazzante


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando Sosa è libero devi passargliela, invece Romagnoli la passa a De Sciglio poi anche Poli l'ha ingorato. E' un problema che c'è da anni, hanno paura a giocarla, preferiscono sempre giocarla in sicurezza sulla fascia o indietro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

La qualita di Montolivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Vai Capitone


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia che partita orrenda


----------



## ignaxio (11 Settembre 2016)

credo 0 tiri in porta per Bacca


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo piede delicatissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

bisognerebbe fare dei cambi


----------



## kipstar (11 Settembre 2016)

No ma... Possibile che non si possa giocare da squadra? In 30/40 metri? Compatti? 
Squadra spaccata... 
Ripartenze solo dei tre davanti.... 
Centrocampo che non filtra.... 
Difesa che non anticipa.... 
Giropalla lento....


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

Comunque Uallarito è uno dei pochi che con la palla al piede ha una vaga idea di cosa fare


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando i cambi? Lapadula? Pasalic?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Settembre 2016)

Cari cinesi..... Per voi la vedo molto dura...
Molto dura


----------



## ignaxio (11 Settembre 2016)

Dovremmo battezzare "l'inutile Bacca". Amo questo giocatore,ma se non è in giornata non corre, non passa, non tira.. non esiste


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Cari cinesi..... Per voi la vedo molto dura...
> Molto dura



E per noi poveri tifosi? Tragica?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

E possibile che al Milan arrivino sempre allenatori che ritardano i cambi?

Allegri, Inzaghi, Miha e anche Montella hanno tutti questo diffetto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

Azione di Bacca e subito pericolosi, che strano


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma questo scemo di Montella i cambi sa che li può fare? Oppure aspetta il gol dell'Udinese come col Napoli?


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia partita davvero oscena, proprio in generale eh, spettacolo indegno di essere pagato...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Azione di Bacca e subito pericolosi, che strano



Ma per favore. Sta facendo una partita ignobile..


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Una delle partite più brutte e noiose che io abbia mai visto. E ne ho viste davvero tante...


----------



## unbreakable (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella cosa aspetta a fare i cambi..porca miseria


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Metti Lapadulaaaaaa! Leva Poli, 4-4-2!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore. Sta facendo una partita ignobile..



La squadra non arriva a passargli un pallone ma la partita ignobile è sua, OK


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura pessimo


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Bellissimo schema su punizione...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura tra i peggiori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Stiamo andando così bene, perché effettuare cambi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio sembra che cammini trainando un masso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa aspetta a togliere sto maledetto Bacca?


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella mi sta facendo infuriare


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Che sonno...


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Giocano a 2 all'ora mamma mia


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Ora di provare qualcosa di diverso, così non si va da nessuna parte. Montella!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ora di provare qualcosa di diverso, così non si va da nessuna parte. Montella!!!



Mi autocito... non intendevo Honda però!


----------



## kolao95 (11 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La squadra non arriva a passargli un pallone ma la partita ignobile è sua, OK



Non fa un movimento buono che sia uno, specialmente incontro alla squadra. Quando ha toccato il pallone lo ha sempre perso..


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Perche diavolo non mette Lapadula???


----------



## Cenzo (11 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La squadra non arriva a passargli un pallone ma la partita ignobile è sua, OK



Neanche higuain combinerebbe niente lì davanti se non gli creano un'azione decende.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Honda per dare rapidità a 10 minuti dalla fine, il terzo cambio consiglio verso il recupero


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Honda per accelerare il ritmo hahhahaha


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

Ha tolto quello che stava giocando meglio, boh sarà cotto


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Bacca madonna...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ottima giocata di Bacca, dimostra intelligenza


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma chi ce lo ha messo questo qui in panchina?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ha tolto quello che stava giocando meglio, boh sarà cotto



E' morto dal 40° del primo tempo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Settembre 2016)

Se non ci fosse stato il guanto di gigio contRo il Torino..
Avremmo la classifica che ci meritiamo.

Da serie B


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Allenatore incompetente, basta.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma perché non fa entrare Lapadula, Dio mio?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ce lo ha messo questo qui in panchina?



Giampaolo alla Samp tra un po' ha già fatto più punti di tutta la sua stagione in blucerchiato


----------



## BraveHeart (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura ha davvero scocciato! Non la passa mai!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

4-2-3-1 e andiamo a comandare!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma Poli si fa 90 minuti? Ok

De Sciglio fa rimpiangere un mediocrissimo Antonelli, rendetevi conto


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Hai bisogno di una punta e di un centrocampista centrale con fisico, velocità e capacità di tirare da fuori.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli ahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Grande Poli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA cosa fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2016)

Poli è qualcosa di abominevole


----------



## malos (11 Settembre 2016)

Rosa indecente ma si sapeva niente di nuovo, io non do più la colpa agli allenatori di turno non possono essere tutti incapaci.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Honda e Suso si pestano i piedi


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Non abbiamo tirato una volta in porta, pero una sola volta... e Montella non fa assolutamente nulla, dobbiamo andare fino alla fine con Poli e compagnia, pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Sfido qualsiasi allenatore a non andare in depressione dopo questa ""azione"" di Poli.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Mezzora fa doveva fare questo cambio. Idiota


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Lapadula all'85' manco fosse Inzaghi a 40 anni... beh dai speriamo in un miracolo


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Gol dell'Udinese.

Babba bia.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Settembre 2016)

C'avrei scommesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Ottimo!


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma quando lo cacciano st'incapace?


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

E vabbè...


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

Sarà contento galliani


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Sono contento. Montella oggi ha sbagliato TUTTO.

La rosa e indecente, ma anche lui ci ha messo tanto del suo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

grande abate... finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Complimenti Abate, la ciliegina su una prestazione al bacio


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Complimenti.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella con me ha chiuso. 3 punti persi per colpa sua, che schifo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2016)

Buonanotte


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

C'è solo da turarsi il naso fino a Gennaio, sperando che questa squadra sia SMANTELLATA completamente e rifatta ex novo, è inutile fare altre discussioni.


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo cacciano st'incapace?



ora è colpa dell allenatore?lol
Non c arriviamo proprio eh...Abbiamo giocatori pezzenti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

Sto seguendo la partita con commento in spagnolo. Il telecronista, parlando della rosa dei nostri, più di una volta ha detto "_no da para más_", che è un po' come dire "non ci si può aspettare di meglio da loro". Secondo me ha visto giusto.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Miha non capisce una mazza.. eh già.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ora è colpa dell allenatore?lol
> Non c arriviamo proprio eh...Abbiamo giocatori pezzenti.



E' colpa d'Allegri.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Settembre 2016)

8 minuti di recupero, c'è tempo per subire il secondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2016)

Squadra scandalosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Settembre 2016)

Quest'anno rischiamo la Serie B.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

avevo detto che ci segnava Thereau, ha segnato quello entrato al suo posto


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Dai su ragazzi, non può essere sempre colpa dell'allenatore.. ancora ci dobbiamo rendere conto della squadra che abbiamo? E dai su, abbiamo cambiato 3 allenatori (e 2 figuranti) in pochissimo tempo, come fa ad essere sempre colpa dell'allenatore?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno rischiamo la Serie B.



Difficile con Crotone, Palermo, Pescara e Cagliari


----------



## Aragorn (11 Settembre 2016)

Peccato che il Chelsea giochi alle 17.00, mi sarei volentieri risparmiato questo orrendo spettacolo.


----------



## diavolo (11 Settembre 2016)

Squadra e allenatore *scarsi*


----------



## cremone (11 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dai su ragazzi, non può essere sempre colpa dell'allenatore.. ancora ci dobbiamo rendere conto della squadra che abbiamo? E dai su, abbiamo cambiato 3 allenatori (e 2 figuranti) in pochissimo tempo, come fa ad essere sempre colpa dell'allenatore?



Abbiamo di fronte l'Udinese....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella molto reattivo nei cambi.

Comunque ci sta perdere quando giochi in tre


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che nell'occasione del gol, l'Udinese ha tenuto palla per tipo un minuto manco fosse il Barcelona...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

ma nemmeno se ci dessero 90' di recupero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Difficile con Crotone, Palermo, Pescara e Cagliari



Almeno loro sono abituati a lottare per non retrocedere al contrario di noi.
Noi siamo uguali all'anno scorso, forse più scarsi, con una situazione societaria confusionaria, un ambiente svuotato e menefreghismo che regna sovrano.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura centrasse una volta la porta. UNA.


----------



## koti (11 Settembre 2016)

Bel tiro Bonaventura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma quando ti presenti con un centrocampo Sosa, Montolivo, Poli, che speranze ci sono?


----------



## sballotello (11 Settembre 2016)

solito schifo domenicale. tanto vinciamo domenica prossima...cit Montolivo


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Abbiamo di fronte l'Udinese....



Siamo sicuri che noi siamo superiori all'Udinese? Ricordiamoci che noi giochiamo da anni praticamente senza centrocampo, in difesa giriamo con Abate e De Sciglio, in attacco abbiamo uno che per funzionare ha bisogno PER FORZA di essere rifornito con continuità altrimenti è come se non ci fosse... Ok, loro sono l'Udinese, ma non è che noi siamo il Barça...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Che schifo di partita...Poli di una mediocrità devastante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Porca miseria! Ma che squadra di sterco che abbiamo... e il condor a piede libero che va blaterando che stiamo a posto così bla bla bla


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

La squadra è scarsa, vero, ma noi abbiamo bisogno anche di un allenatore vero.

Spero che questi cinesi, o chi per loro, se ne accorgano presto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Perché Hallfredsson sembra che sia appena entrato? Perché è un giocatore intelligente che sa dove correre, a differenza di tutti i nostri centrocampisti


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonaventura centrasse una volta la porta. UNA.



Bonaventura non ne azzeccata una


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura chiede anche l'aumento dello stipendio, ma non si vergogna?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Pero abbiamo anche giocatori ignoranti. Le loro scelte sono a dir poco da defecare...


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Squadra immonda. Allenatore incompetente che non è capace di leggere la partita


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Non se ne salva uno ma da quelli cui ti aspetti qualcosa in più non hai mai niente
Vero Jack?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura paga il dover fare 3 ruoli contemporaneamente e il dover comunque essere il fulcro dell'attacco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bonaventura chiede anche l'aumento dello stipendio, ma non si vergogna?!



.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2016)

Bene Abate per l'Udinese.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Settembre 2016)

Che amarezza...Partita penosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma s.v

Abate 2
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 5.5
Antonelli 4

Montolivo 3
Sosa 5.5
Poli 3

Suso 5
Bonaventura 4
Bacca 2

Honda s.v
Lapadula s.v
De Sciglio 3


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che schifo di partita...Poli di una mediocrità devastante



Non so cosa vi abbia fatto Poli ma tra lui, montolivo e Bonaventura quelli che devono vergognarsi sono i secondi due


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Abate, Romagnoli, Antonelli, De Sciglio,Montolivo, Bonaventura, Poli, Bacca non ne hanno fatta mezza di giusta. Dei fantasmi.

Questa è la rosa, ma se dopo 70 minuti di Poli\Montolivo non capisci che piuttosto è meglio giocare in 10, è anche colpa tua caro Montella.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

E Iachini espugna San Siro... pensiamo alla prestazione non al risultato, dai...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Porca miseria! Ma che squadra di sterco che abbiamo... e il condor a piede libero che va blaterando che stiamo a posto così bla bla bla



Anche Vincenziello Montella si è dichiarato soddisfatto della squadra che gli hanno costruito.


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

Prestazione imbarazzante, con questo cessocampo il 433 è improponibile


----------



## Reblanck (11 Settembre 2016)

Non c'è molto da commentare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Settembre 2016)

Che squadra di scappati di casa...


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Se fossi andato a farmi una colonscopia, avrei passato un pomeriggio migliore di quello che ho passato guardandomi questa partita.


----------



## Kazarian88 (11 Settembre 2016)

Same old shit


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Settembre 2016)

Essere milanista è un'agonia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Vincenziello Montella si è dichiarato soddisfatto della squadra che gli hanno costruito.


Con Guardiola non cambierebbe niente.


----------



## sette (11 Settembre 2016)

Non ho più parole per insultare ****olivo ed Ebete, 2 metastasi raccomandate.


----------



## Hammer (11 Settembre 2016)

Abbiamo perso per colpa di Abate, punto


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2016)

Una roba atroce.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Settembre 2016)

C'è da sperare che quando avremo a disposizione Niang, Pasalic e Mati Fernandez almeno ci saranno più alternative per un undici iniziale diverso o per cambiare qualcosa a partita in corso. 

Comunque sarà un'altro anno di passione (nel senso più cristiano del termine, intesa come sofferenza).


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2016)

Venerdì a Genova prendiamo la goleada. Forse avevo ragione su Giampaolo...

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5
Romagnoli 5
Paletta 5,5
Antonelli 6
Sosa 6,5
Poli 6,5
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 4,5
Suso 5,5
Bacca 4,5

De Sciglio 5
Honda 6
Lapadula s.v.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per colpa di Abate, punto



Tutto contro abate e nulla contro di te, ma se avessimo pareggiato o paradossalmente vinto sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## markjordan (11 Settembre 2016)

moscissimi

errore pesante di montella nel cambio di sosa , doveva mettere una punta (lapa o luiz) non honda

senza niang sono azz. amari , zero peso davanti , sapevo avremmo pagato l'espulsione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Venerdì a Genova prendiamo la goleada. Forse avevo ragione su Giampaolo...
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5
> ...


Mi hanno dato addosso per dire che la Samp ha un centrocampi migliore del nostro


----------



## sion (11 Settembre 2016)

Mai vista una roba così oscena,livelli bassissimi


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

i cinesi devono buttare il napalm su Milanello. 

dobbiamo azzerare tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Settembre 2016)

Mi chiedo cosa abbiamo fatto di male...
Le altre squadre, anche per caso, ogni tanto una stagione la azzeccano. Noi ormai siamo condannati a questa mediocrità ogni anno...


----------



## Hammer (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tutto contro abate e nulla contro di te, ma se avessimo pareggiato o paradossalmente vinto sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?



No chiaro, anche con un pareggio la prestazione sarebbe rimasta ugualmente non all'altezza. Però è già la seconda volta quest'anno che Abate ci ha rovinato il risultato con un errore grossolano, impresentabile. Da un punto di vista prettamente di punteggio, questo mi gira.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Prima di tutto complimenti al dottor Galliani, per la enessima volta che abbiamo una rosa vergognosa piena di gente mediocre, piena di gente strapagata e sopravaluta, complimenti per rinnovare gente come Montolivo.... poi certamente Montella fa il pagliaso nel dire che dobbiamo tornare in europa, questo é imposibile.

Donnarumma 6
Abate 4
Paletta 5
Romagnoli 5
Antonelli 5 De Sciglio 3
Montolivo 2
Sosa 6
Poli 4
Bonaventura 4
Suso 6
Bacca 5

Malissimo anche Montella, con Mihajlovic almeno questi cessi lottavano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non so cosa vi abbia fatto Poli ma tra lui, montolivo e Bonaventura quelli che devono vergognarsi sono i secondi due



Non mi ha fatto nulla...è semplicemente scandaloso...solo che degli altri ne ho gia parlato abbastanza


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 
Abate 6
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 5, fisicamente UNO SCANDALO, fatti dare qualcosa da chi si occupava di Pato. Umiliato da Zapata in ogni contrasto aereo o rimpallo. Inoltre è lentissimo. Un difensore centrale lento e fisicamente gracile, tirate voi le somme. Non l'ho MAI criticato, deve darsi una svegliata.
Antonelli 6.5 -> De Sciglio 4.5. Lui invece è una vergogna. L'esempio che la stampa può far cambiare l'opinione comune nonostante, a conti fatti, sia un giocatore da Lega Pro. Non ha una sola qualità per la quale dovrebbe giocare nel Milan, in Seria A o addirittura in nazionale. Ho finito gli aggettivi.
Sosa 6 è indietro con la preparazione e si vede...A centrocampo, nonostante sia una mezza ciofeca, è oro data la sua visione di gioco superiore allo 0 (al contrario dei compagni di reparto). Speriamo migliori.
Montolivo 4 Perde un'infinità di palloni, fisicamente bollito, INADEGUATO. 
Poli 6 Si sbatte e fa quello che può, la qualità è quella che è. Il migliore di oggi a centrocampo, per rendere l'idea di che schifo c'è in rosa.
Suso 7 il migliore nonostante non combini praticamente niente. Si prende la responsabilità della giocata e prova a giocare in profondità almeno.
Bacca 5 Tornato dagli impegni in nazionale e si vede. Sfida le leggi della matematica perdendo 28 palloni toccandone solo 3 in tutta la partita.
Bonaventura 5.5 Ma non era un esterno alto questo qui? Prestazione insufficiente, non salta praticamente mai l'uomo, non tira, non crossa. Molto più positivo da mezzala se il ruolo di esterno lo interpreta cosi.

Montella 5.5 Col senno di poi è facile parlare, ma Poli non lo schiererei neanche a calcetto con gli amici. La scelta di Bacca dall'inizio, vista la probabile quantità di droghe sintetiche ingerita in Colombia, è discutibile, considerando anche che Adriano e Lapadula in panca sono accettabili come alternative.


----------



## J&B (11 Settembre 2016)

I cinesi sono arrivati tardi.


----------



## CIppO (11 Settembre 2016)

Siamo una squadra fortissimi fatta di gente fantastici


----------



## Hammer (11 Settembre 2016)

Sto male a dirlo, ma Sosa migliore in campo

Donnarumma 6
*Abate 4*
Romagnoli 6.5
Paletta 6.5
Antonelli 5.5
*Sosa 6.5*
Poli 5.5
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 5.5
Suso 6
Bacca 4.5

De Sciglio 6
Honda 5
Lapadula s.v.


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2016)

partita deludente,sconfitta meritata


----------



## El Mágico (11 Settembre 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> moscissimi
> 
> errore pesante di montella nel cambio di sosa , doveva mettere una punta (lapa o luiz) non honda



Verissimo. Cambio da allenatore di provincia. Sullo 0 a 0 a 15 minuti dalla fine devi mettere una punta, devi far capire a chi è in campo e alla squadra avversaria che la vuoi vincere.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2016)

Partita bruttissima. Non un giocatore ha lottato per la vittoria. Tutti molli. Non è cambiato niente dagli anni scorsi.
Che agonia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Settembre 2016)

Uno S C E M P I O.

Che schifezza di partita , siamo molli , non abbiamo alternative tattiche ma siamo di una sfiga clamorosa. Questi sono rintanati dietro tutta la partita e trovano il vantaggio sul finire con l'unico tiro in porta che colpisce un difensore e finisce dentro.

Abate vergognoso, Antonelli prima dell'infortunio pure. I centrali do la sufficienza perchè non sono stati impegnati e soprattutto Paletta secondo me non ha fatto male. Bacca , veramente una sedia a sdraio. Vediamo quelli che lo difendono che dicono che non viene servito e così è inutile dove sono.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non mi ha fatto nulla...è semplicemente scandaloso...solo che degli altri ne ho gia parlato abbastanza



Lui ha limiti enormi, talvolta fa ridere per come inciampa nei suoi stessi piedi ma lui ha almeno l'umiltà che non hanno gli altri due che per motivi diversi sono diventati due intoccabili presuntuosi che mi danno il nervoso molto più di poli


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2016)

Queste sono le partite da vincere agevolmente. Sono veramente senza parole. Prestazione da 4 in pagella.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

Sono esattamente 4 anni che su MW dico: nelle squadre di Montella le punte non dialogano mai. 
Oh, si passassero UNA VOLTA il pallone gli attaccanti!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

Moscissimi, forse anche per il caldo. L'errore principale di Montella è aver messo Poli, poteva continuare con Bonaventura mezzala e davanti Honda se sei fissato col 4-3-3. Poi non ha saputo cambiare la partita, sembravano tutti accontentati del pareggio.
Alla fine il Milan ha fatto qualcosa di più ma non ha avuto la fortuna dell' Udinese.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Moscissimi, forse anche per il caldo. L'errore principale di Montella è aver messo Poli, poteva continuare con Bonaventura mezzala e davanti Honda se sei fissato col 4-3-3. Poi non ha saputo cambiare la partita, sembravano tutti accontentati del pareggio.
> Alla fine il Milan ha fatto qualcosa di più ma non ha avuto la fortuna dell' Udinese.



Un altro...
Poli è stato il migliore lì in mezzo tolto Sosa, altro che Bonaventura e soci


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

ve lo dicevo che le buscavamo....son le stesse pippe dell'anno scorso...


----------



## markjordan (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono esattamente 4 anni che su MW dico: nelle squadre di Montella le punte non dialogano mai.
> Oh, si passassero UNA VOLTA il pallone gli attaccanti!



quali punte ? 
una col jet lag


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Un altro...
> Poli è stato il migliore lì in mezzo tolto Sosa, altro che Bonaventura e soci



Ha fatto pena come gli altri. Ma non gli dò la colpa, è solo inadeguato.


----------



## sette (11 Settembre 2016)

che schifo totale


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Settembre 2016)

Difficile fare un commento dopo una partita del genere...dal punto di vista fisico sembravamo una squadra da partita per raccolta fondi...per quanto riguarda la tecnica lasciamo perdere...giocatori mediocri da metà classifica
C'è molto da lavorare...certo non è che con questa rosa si può pretendere molto ma almeno l'impegno e la grinta....


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi hanno dato addosso per dire che la Samp ha un centrocampi migliore del nostro



Basta solo Praet..


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma seriamente leggo commenti contro l'allenatore? Ma abbiamo cambiato mille allenatori in questi anni. Siamo sicuri che sia colpa dell'allenatore e non della squadra? Sveglia!


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Settembre 2016)

Persa una partita in casa contro un Udinese modestissima, neanche loro sanno come si ritrovano questi 3 punti.

Ritmo blando e poca fantasia. Ma non darei la colpa solo al duo lento Montolivo-Sosa. Anzi per me sono sufficienti entrambi. Non sono loro che devono mangiarsi il campo. Erano molli tutti.

Bonaventura è tornato nella sua posizione, ma ha fatto malissimo, l'ho visto poco lucido. In pratica non ha azzeccato una giocata in tutta la partita. 

Si è vista vitalità e spirito solo in Lapadula.
Ah e in Poli. Ma è Poli.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente leggo commenti contro l'allenatore? Ma abbiamo cambiato mille allenatori in questi anni. Siamo sicuri che sia colpa dell'allenatore e non della squadra? Sveglia!



Perchè ogni anno sono convinti di avere una squadra che se la può giocare tranquillamente con l'Udinese solo perchè ci chiamamo Milan...


----------



## Gianni23 (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella è un mediocre senza carattere, perfetto per il milan attuale, ma ha poche colpe secondo me in questo momento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Scusate, ma quindi qualcuno si è accorto che non abbiamo esterni d'attacco di riserva?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

la scusa del caldo è RIDICOLA, ridicola. 

ieri man city e united hanno giocato alle 12.30, e correvano come dopati, con un ritmo assurdo da una parte all'altra. 
i nostri andavano a 2 all'ora.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 non deve fare una parata seria fino al gol sfortunato 

Abate 4 non spinge mai e in più ci fa prendere il gol della sconfitta

Paletta 6.5 lui il suo dovere lo fa. 

Romagnoli 5.5 perde troppi duelli con zapata

Antonelli 5 spinge poco 

Poli 5 non dovrebbe neanche giocare

Sosa 6.5 almeno dimostra di avere visione di gioco

Montolivo 5 il solito

Suso 6 bene il primo tempo. Male il secondo

Bacca 5 non vede un pallone 

Bonaventura 5 è pure nella sua posizione favorita e non fa niente di buono


De sciglio 5 

Lapadula sv

Honda 5


Montella 5


----------



## 13-33 (11 Settembre 2016)

Siamo veramente scarsi....


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la scusa del caldo è RIDICOLA, ridicola.
> 
> ieri man city e united hanno giocato alle 12.30, e correvano come dopati, con un ritmo assurdo da una parte all'altra.
> i nostri andavano a 2 all'ora.



Guardiola aveva il maglione di lana e mourinho il giubbotto pesante, a dire tanto c'erano 20º
Con questo non giustifico nessuno sia chiaro ma se già non hai qualità e perdi in lucidità resta niente


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la scusa del caldo è RIDICOLA, ridicola.
> 
> ieri man city e united hanno giocato alle 12.30, e correvano come dopati, con un ritmo assurdo da una parte all'altra.
> i nostri andavano a 2 all'ora.


Altro clima...comunque la scusa del caldo c è l'ha anche l'udinese non solo noi eh


----------



## Schism75 (11 Settembre 2016)

Partita indegna. Ennesima di questi ultimi, non mi ricordo nemmeno più oramai, 4-5 anni. 
Sosa è un giocatore discreto, ma non ha minimamente dinamismo da centrocampista, gioca molto statico, anche perchè è un trequartista. Non può quindi giocare in un centrocampo a 3. In generale non abbiamo un centrocampo da 4-3-3, sopratutto per un 4-3-3 così basso in campo.

Non ho capito per quale motivo non prova il 4-2-3-1, dove almeno il giocatore di cui sopra può rendere al meglio, e anche gli esterni trarrebbero molto giovamento. Almeno tieni Montolivo solo in fase di recupero senza necessità di impostare.

Comunque bruttissimo milan, contro una squadra mediocre. Se continuiamo così voglio vedere cosa investono a fare i cinesi. Il calcio è una cosa in cui la programmazione si fa d'estate. Non a metà stagione. E poi si, mettiamo dentro un'altra punta che sono pochi davanti.
Romagnoli in affanno anche contro Zapata. Paletta migliore in campo.

Donnarumma s.v.

Abate 5,5 - Sul goal è sfortuna. Per il resto prova a spingere senza grande costrutto
Antonelli 6 - Decente, ma si infortuna
Paletta 7 - Partita sontuosa a momenti segna da centrocampo
Romagnoli 5,5 - Continua a mostrare sempre incertezze.

Montolivo 5 - Intercetta, ma non è in grado di far ripartire il gioco in nessuna maniera. Ed è troppo troppo statico
Poli 5,5 - Corre, ma al solito senza costrutto. Purtroppo non dovrebbe mai giocare lui. Lo proverei come terzino destro 
Sosa 6 - E' vero prende una traversa, con un tiro dal limite dell'area di rigore, il che ne denota le sue capacità vicino alla porta. E' troppo statico per fare il centrocampista. Con il 4-2-3-1 potrebbe giocare in un ruolo a lui più consono

Suso 6 - Ci prova, ma è meno brillante e troppo spesso cerca quel tiro a rientrare
Bacca 4 - Mr. Tripletta è non pervenuto as usual
Bonaventura 4,5 - Bruttissima partita, non ne indovina una.

Montella 4 - Iniziamo con le interviste alla Galliani: "Abbiamo tenuto i big". Eh no caro mio, non erano proprio queste le premesse di questa estate. E quali big poi? Quelli che non ti fanno vincere nemmeno contro la corazzata Udinese? E non parliamo dei 26 milioni spesi, si sono visti tutti. Sono stati inutili.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2016)

Sono una banda di scappati da casa e questo è il quarto anno che il nostro campionato finisce a settembre


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Settembre 2016)

Che poi mi chiedo , quando a Gennaio saremo primi nella seconda parte della classifica, quale giocatore di livello vorrà venire da noi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Lui ha limiti enormi, talvolta fa ridere per come inciampa nei suoi stessi piedi ma lui ha almeno l'umiltà che non hanno gli altri due che per motivi diversi sono diventati due intoccabili presuntuosi che mi danno il nervoso molto più di poli



ah beh mai detto il contrario...fanno schifo tutti ok..


----------



## sette (11 Settembre 2016)

Sono sconcertato. Sinceramente mi andava bene anche il pareggio visto come si era messa la partita. Però questo risultato proprio non mi va giù.

Mi sono rovinato la giornata. Ma avrò la mia rivincita quando quelle diarree di Galliani Montolivo Abate lasceranno il Milan.


----------



## Il Genio (11 Settembre 2016)

Unica nota positiva è che Mirabelli era a vedere Chievo Lazio, non a Ibiza o Frorte


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Altro clima...comunque la scusa del caldo c è l'ha anche l'udinese non solo noi eh



C'era anche per l' Udinese, ma ha messo a nudo l'inadeguatezza atletica dei nostri, più che la scarsezza tecnica, sembravano tutti decrepiti a parte Romagnoli e Paletta.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando ero furioso perchè non hanno combinato nulla negli ultimi giorni di mercato sembravo una voce fuori dalcoro e molti erano ottimisti che bastasse Montella per fare un buon campionato....ahi ahi ahi....ogni anno è sempre la stessa storia...senza giocatori non vai da nessuna parte e questi che abbiamo col Milan non centrano iù nulla,hanno esaurito il loro ciclo.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Settembre 2016)

Non so ci ha già pensato qualcuno a farlo, (mi sono collegato adesso) ma ricordo che in settimana alcuni di questi eroi aveva chiesto l'aumento.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

Da quando MilanWorld lotta affinché il Milan si schieri col 4-4-2? 3...4 anni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Una roba indegna .


----------



## unbreakable (11 Settembre 2016)

3 volte che prendiamo gol all'88..giocate velo..buone quote

Comunque una squadra che perde dall'udinese in casa fa capire a che razza di campionato andiamo incontro..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Da quando MilanWorld lotta affinché il Milan si schieri col 4-4-2? 3...4 anni?



Tra l'altro prorpio per via del caldo era meglio un centrocampo a 4 per coprire meglio gli spazi, per il 4-3-3 ci vuole più dinamismo.


----------



## R41D3N (11 Settembre 2016)

Sarebbe stato un buon punto in prospettiva salvezza, perché è quello il nostro obiettivo e toccherà anche faticare... Altro che Europa


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

Prendi il Milan dello scorso anno, schieralo col centrocampo a 3, metti al posto di Bonaventura il suo fantasma poi aggiungi un pizzico di sfortuna.........e perdi con l'Udinese. Comunque ragazzi altro che Europa League, questa rosa, questo centrocampo e questi terzini sono da decimo posto (se non peggio)


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro prorpio per via del caldo era meglio un centrocampo a 4 per coprire meglio gli spazi, per il 4-3-3 ci vuole più dinamismo.



io voglio il 4-4-2 perché significherebbe schierare solo 2 CC in un'accozzaglia di mediocri. Limiteresti i danni! 
Invece a 3 devi PER FORZA imbottire la squadra di c.essi atomici.
Suso e JAck sugli esterni e Lapadula Bacca davanti è davvero così osceno? Eddai su! Si criticava Allegri por.ca miseria ma è stato l'unico allenatore dal 2002 a provare a cambiare modulo a campionato in corso!


----------



## Nicktedo81 (11 Settembre 2016)

Oggi squadra lenta e svogliata..Jack male male...Bacca idem..terzini che non spingono (e questo incide molto per il gioco di montella)..
Niang ci da il cambio di passo e l'assenza si é vista tantissimo...Lapadula andava messo prima..


----------



## neversayconte (11 Settembre 2016)

Senza grinta si scende di categoria dalla A alla B


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Settembre 2016)

dite a webabate che non ci si gira in marcatura


----------



## fra29 (11 Settembre 2016)

Cambiano i mister ma questa squadra è sempre sempre fiacca.. Arriviamo sempre secondi sul pallone, non abbiamo cambio di passo, il pressing è sempre fiacco..
Va bene che sono pippe atomiche ma possibile che non si riesca mai a tirare fuori il 100% almeno dal punto di vista fisico?


----------



## Alfabri (11 Settembre 2016)

Considerazioni sparse:
1) questa squadra non può giocare con il 4-3-3. Mi auguro che Montella se ne renda conto prima di venir licenziato.
2) Si spara a zero sempre sul centrocampo, ma alla fine le partite le perdiamo sempre sulle fasce. Abate, Antonelli e De Sciglio non fanno un terzino vero. Eppure nessuno parla mai di migliorare la rosa nel settore terzini.
3) Bacca a prescindere dal jet lag non possiamo permettercelo, anzi, non ce lo siamo mai potuti permettere. E' un finalizzatore puro, e a parere mio nemmeno infallibile (ho in memoria una buona dose di gol digeriti). Luiz Adriano e Lapadula ci permetterebbero quantomeno di giocare in 11, a costo di segnare qualche gol in meno.
4) Bonaventura può giocare ala o mezzala, ma come esterno d'attacco c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. In più perdiamo uno dei pochi che tiene insieme centrocampo e attacco.
5) Sosa ha qualità, ma non può fare la mezz'ala. O più indietro (con tutti i rischi del caso) o sulla trequarti. Almeno per la dignità.
In conclusione per la rosa (oscena) che abbiamo le uniche soluzioni sono il 4-2-3-1 o il 4-4-2. Permettono di sviluppare il gioco sulle fasce, allentando la pressione sui centrocampisti centrali che non hanno passo, fornisce un supporto ai terzini nelle due fasi. In un caso si permette la presenza di un secondo attaccante (unico modo per dare un senso tattico a Bacca), nell'altro si restituisce una posizione appropriata a molti dei giocatori in rosa (in primis Sosa sulla trequarti, ma anche Bonaventura e Montolivo).


----------



## ralf (11 Settembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Partita orribile.
> 
> Passo indietro da parte nostra rispetto alle prime due apparizioni dal punto di vista del gioco.
> 
> ...



Vero e sottolineo che i due terzini sono imbarazzanti, sempre in ritardo in difesa e in fase offensiva non seguono mai l'azione, creando quell'ampiezza che permetterebbe alla palla di girare con più facilità.


----------



## Tobi (11 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Considerazioni sparse:
> 1) questa squadra non può giocare con il 4-3-3. Mi auguro che Montella se ne renda conto prima di venir licenziato.
> 2) *Si spara a zero sempre sul centrocampo, ma alla fine le partite le perdiamo sempre sulle fasce. Abate, Antonelli e De Sciglio non fanno un terzino vero. Eppure nessuno parla mai di migliorare la rosa nel settore terzini.*
> 3) Bacca a prescindere dal jet lag non possiamo permettercelo, anzi, non ce lo siamo mai potuti permettere. E' un finalizzatore puro, e a parere mio nemmeno infallibile (ho in memoria una buona dose di gol digeriti). Luiz Adriano e Lapadula ci permetterebbero quantomeno di giocare in 11, a costo di segnare qualche gol in meno.
> ...



Il problema del centrocampo è tale e quale a quello dei terzini. Abbiamo esterni difensivi veramente imbarazzanti, non attaccano mai lo spazio senza palla, aspettano sempre il pallone orizzontalmente con l'avversario davanti e non sanno fare una triangolazione nello stretto. Calabria in queste caratteristiche è superiore a tutti e 3, ma non viene impiegato. Boh


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Settembre 2016)

Bacca sempre più imbarazzante.


----------



## robs91 (11 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Considerazioni sparse:
> 1) questa squadra non può giocare con il 4-3-3. Mi auguro che Montella se ne renda conto prima di venir licenziato.
> 2) Si spara a zero sempre sul centrocampo, ma alla fine le partite le perdiamo sempre sulle fasce. Abate, Antonelli e De Sciglio non fanno un terzino vero. Eppure nessuno parla mai di migliorare la rosa nel settore terzini.
> 3) Bacca a prescindere dal jet lag non possiamo permettercelo, anzi, non ce lo siamo mai potuti permettere. E' un finalizzatore puro, e a parere mio nemmeno infallibile (ho in memoria una buona dose di gol digeriti). Luiz Adriano e Lapadula ci permetterebbero quantomeno di giocare in 11, a costo di segnare qualche gol in meno.
> ...



Mah oggi Bacca l'ho visto dialogare di più con la squadra e venire spesso fuori area per ricevere palla.Il problema è che non ha avuto grandi occasioni da gol perchè mal servito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

La verità e fa male è che siano veramente scarsi . Se non fosse stato per Gigio avremmo 1 punto in 3 partite .

Occhio che senza la buona stella di Bacca quest anno si rischia la B


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (11 Settembre 2016)

Galliani e un genio, ha operato il suo ultimo sabotaggio in maniera
splendida, mercato con soli 15 milioni a disposizione invece di cercare
di puntellare o la difesa o il centrocampo ha buttato via i soldi per
giocatori come Lapadula,Gomez,Pasalic che faranno soltanto panchina..

Bonaventura cambiasse testa altro che aumento, se non sta' in forma 
cosa diavolo insiste nel tentare la giocata che si limitasse a passare il
pallone e basta visto che oggi non riusciva neanche a controllare e
stoppare la palla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Considerazioni sparse:
> 1) questa squadra non può giocare con il 4-3-3. Mi auguro che Montella se ne renda conto prima di venir licenziato.
> 2) Si spara a zero sempre sul centrocampo, ma alla fine le partite le perdiamo sempre sulle fasce. Abate, Antonelli e De Sciglio non fanno un terzino vero. Eppure nessuno parla mai di migliorare la rosa nel settore terzini.
> 3) Bacca a prescindere dal jet lag non possiamo permettercelo, anzi, non ce lo siamo mai potuti permettere. E' un finalizzatore puro, e a parere mio nemmeno infallibile (ho in memoria una buona dose di gol digeriti). Luiz Adriano e Lapadula ci permetterebbero quantomeno di giocare in 11, a costo di segnare qualche gol in meno.
> ...



Complimenti è uno dei tuoi primi commenti ma denoti grande competenza, benvenuto 

Io non sono molto convinto sui tuoi primi due punti, con Niang il 433 possiamo farlo, ma è evidente che non abbiamo alternative,
i terzini non sono fenomeni ma sopratutto Abate e Antonelli non sono il problema di questa squadra.
Per il resto vedrei anch'io meglio il 4231 e condivido in pieno tutti gli altri tuoi punti


----------



## Alfabri (11 Settembre 2016)

Sì ma Bacca se viene a prendersi la palla fuori/giocare di sponda è una sciagura peggio che se sta a galleggiare in area. Non fa una scelta non dico illuminata, ma semplicemente giusta. E anche dei passaggi banali si tramutano in avventure psichedeliche per l'uso randomizzato dell'esterno destro/rabona/diosolosaquelchefara.


----------



## robs91 (11 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Sì ma Bacca se viene a prendersi la palla fuori/giocare di sponda è una sciagura peggio che se sta a galleggiare in area. Non fa una scelta non dico illuminata, ma semplicemente giusta. E anche dei passaggi banali si tramutano in avventure psichedeliche per l'uso randomizzato dell'esterno destro/rabona/diosolosaquelchefara.



Oggi non gli ho visto sbagliare un passaggio come invece di solito gli capita.Se poi gli si chiede le giocate alla Ibra quelle non te le fa come non te le fa Icardi o come non te le fa Mandzukic.E' un attaccante d'area che sfrutta il lavoro degli altri.Poi vabbè, ho capito che per alcuni milanisti il principale problema è Bacca,e non il centrocampo o i terzini,bisognerà farsene una ragione.


----------



## Reblanck (11 Settembre 2016)

Non capisco tutte queste polemiche,la squadra è praticamente la stessa dello scorso anno,che vi aspettavate di vincere lo scudetto o arrivare tra le prime 3 ?


----------



## Alfabri (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Complimenti è uno dei tuoi primi commenti ma denoti grande competenza, benvenuto
> 
> Io non sono molto convinto sui tuoi primi due punti, con Niang il 433 possiamo farlo, ma è evidente che non abbiamo alternative,
> i terzini non sono fenomeni ma sopratutto Abate e Antonelli non sono il problema di questa squadra.
> Per il resto vedrei anch'io meglio il 4231 e condivido in pieno tutti gli altri tuoi punti


Ti ringrazio molto  per me invece la questione terzini è fondamentale. O li copri di più, oppure siamo destinati a prendere montagne di gol. Oggi ha sbagliato totalmente Abate, con il Napoli ha sbagliato Abate su Mertens nel primo gol, idem sul terzo con la complicità di De Sciglio reattivo come un dipendente INPS sulla respinta di Donnarumma. Il quarto trascuriamolo per pietà. Tornando ancora indietro, sul primo gol del Torino Belotti ha fatto quello che ha voluto con Romagnoli, ma il problema alla fonte è stato lo spazio che Abate ha concesso per il cross. Sul secondo la colpa principale è di Kucka, ma Antonelli è totalmente fuori posizione. Quindi su 7 gol in stagione subiti, 4 almeno son nati sulle fasce. Considerando l'apporto nullo dei soggetti in fase d'attacco, direi che il problema terzini è notevole. Alla fine puoi insultare quanto vuoi Montolivo in fase di costruzione, ma in fase di interdizione fa un lavoro decisamente egregio. Lì invece c'è da tremare sempre. Almeno, io la vedo così. Di sicuro è solo uno dei tanti problemi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Parto con le mie considerazioni 

Montella: ho letto tutti i commenti e sono rimasto basito,
praticamente non c'è stata una valutazione tecnica sull'impostazione tattica di oggi,
per gli antimontelliani va cacciato a subito a calci e per gli altri e colpa della modestia della squadra 

La verità è che oggi Montella è stato scandaloso, non è stata solo la sua peggior partita da quando è al Milan ma probabilmente la peggiore della sua carriera, 
ci potrebbero essere delle attenuanti, il caldo anomalo e il fatto che molti siano rientrati dalle nazionali, ma la verità è che in questi casi lui deve fare la differenza, invece ha sbagliato completamente tutto, sia nello schieramento iniziale sia nella gestione successiva dei cambi, senza contare che in una situazione deficitaria sia dal primo tempo non s'è degnato di fare nulla fino al 75'
Se Montella fosse veramente quello di oggi avrebbe ragione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] a volerlo cacciare subito, ma sa bene anche lui che non è così, lui a volte subirà ma le sue squadre creano sempre tanto, oggi la squadra era in versione sterilità totale alla Miha e Allegri, per giunta non subendo sotto il punto del gioco, ma l'Udinese ha avuto 3 occasioni gol pur essendo scarsissima..

I problemi oggi erano che a prescindere dalla prestazione personale i 3 centrocampisti per caratteristiche non possono giocare assieme, averli schierati è stato il primo errore, il secondo è che ne Bonaventura ne Suso sono punte esterne, e in casa contro squadre chiuse non vincerai mai schierando una sola punta non dominante in area (forse con Ibra sarebbe diverso) delle nostre 4 punte due debbono giocare sempre.
Poi se vedi che la maggior parte delle volte è Paletta a partire a impostare l'azione (a due all'ora) qualche domanda devi portela e prendere subito dei provvedimenti.

Dei giocatori salvo solo Suso e Paletta.
Particolarmente deludenti Bonaventura e Bacca, ma se tutti fanno male la colpa è comunque sempre anche dell'allenatore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio molto  per me invece la questione terzini è fondamentale. O li copri di più, oppure siamo destinati a prendere montagne di gol. Oggi ha sbagliato totalmente Abate, con il Napoli ha sbagliato Abate su Mertens nel primo gol, idem sul terzo con la complicità di De Sciglio reattivo come un dipendente INPS sulla respinta di Donnarumma. Il quarto trascuriamolo per pietà. Tornando ancora indietro, sul primo gol del Torino Belotti ha fatto quello che ha voluto con Romagnoli, ma il problema alla fonte è stato lo spazio che Abate ha concesso per il cross. Sul secondo la colpa principale è di Kucka, ma Antonelli è totalmente fuori posizione. Quindi su 7 gol in stagione subiti, 4 almeno son nati sulle fasce. Considerando l'apporto nullo dei soggetti in fase d'attacco, direi che il problema terzini è notevole. Alla fine puoi insultare quanto vuoi Montolivo in fase di costruzione, ma in fase di interdizione fa un lavoro decisamente egregio. Lì invece c'è da tremare sempre. Almeno, io la vedo così. Di sicuro è solo uno dei tanti problemi.



Guarda in generale i terzini nelle precedenti partite hanno commesso errori difensivi, ma sopratutto Abate ha partecipato ad alcuni gol e si è reso pericoloso in attacco, oggi è difficile da commentare perchè non è stata una partita alla Montella,
In generale per i terzini non è semplice perchè Montella gli chiede di stare molto alti e anche quando tornano sono sempre un pò in affanno, per il gioco di Montella occorrerebbero due mezzali alla Allan e Naigollan in grado di dare accellerazioni, buona qualità e copertura ai terzini alti.
Oggi Poli a destra non ha coperto bene Abate, ha fatto molto meglio nel finale quando Montella l'ha spostato a sinistra e a quel punto per confermare la sua giornata stortissima l'ha sostituito nel suo momento migliore, tant'è che non so se qualcuno se n'è accorto ma Poli era arrabbiatissimo verso il mister e anche a ragione perchè era in centrocampista che stava facendo meglio.


----------



## massvi (11 Settembre 2016)

Una partita scandalosa, ritmi da amichevole.
Montella crede di avere tra le mani una squadra di giocatori di livello in grado di vincere anche da soli, cosa sbagliatissima.

Oggi per esempio il nostro centrocampo era: Poli - Montolivo - Sosa, mi spiegate in che cosa sarebbero superiori a Benassi - Valdifiori - Baselli del Torino ?

La difesa e' oscena, l'unico che si salva e' Paletta.

In avanti un ragazzino scartato dal Liverpool, un esterno che non segna da febbraio che era a un passo dal Verona nel 2015 e Bacca, che senza palloni non può fare miracoli.

Questi siamo, se non si lotta la sconfitta in casa con l'Udinese e' normalissima.
Non e' normale che questo gruppo prenda di stipendi più del Napoli, quasi il doppio della Fiorentina.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Settembre 2016)

Partita vomitevole. Male tutti, in particolare Abate e De Sciglio. Per quest'ultimo ho finito gli aggettivi. Bacca fuori partita ma si sapeva (purtroppo). Male Bonaventura, incaponitosi nei dribbling e fumoso. Meglio Suso, nel primo tempo. Discreto Sosa (bellissimo per coordinazione il tiro sulla traversa), si vede che ha i piedi, diversamente dagli altri. Sarà inutile, ma preferisco mille volte Poli e le sue corse sconclusionate al resto delle mozzarelle che abbiamo in squadra. Male anche Montella: l'ennesimo che non fa un cambio neanche sotto tortura e che non si è ancora accorto che per il suo 4-3-3 mancano i giocatori adatti. Mihajlovic ci mise 10 partite ad accorgersi che il modulo ideale era il 4-4-2, vediamo quanto ci mette Montella. Ci si gioca la conferma sulla panchina, secondo me. Da quello che sta dimostrando, la nuova proprietà ci mette poco a farlo fuori a gennaio, tanto s'è visto che sono concentrati sulla prossima stagione, non su questa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Settembre 2016)

Schifo fin che si vuole, ma alla fine è stata una partita estiva che si è persa più per caso che per altro, metti il tiro di Sosa più basso di qualche centimetro, o un rimpallo fortunato in area, e metti che il pallone non carambola su Abate diventando imparabile e si parlava di una vittoria. E' una partita come faceva l' Inter capolista dell'anno scorso, anzi, Donnarumma che parate ha dovuto fare, nessuna.


----------



## mistergao (12 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parto con le mie considerazioni
> 
> Montella: ho letto tutti i commenti e sono rimasto basito,
> praticamente non c'è stata una valutazione tecnica sull'impostazione tattica di oggi,
> ...



Ecco, io riparto da quì. Non sono un anti-Montella a prescindere, però ieri tatticamente è stato sovrastato da Iachini. Impostare il Milan con il 4-3-3 contro l'Udinese è stato un suicidio tattico. Iachini è stato scaltro (ma a ben vedere non ci voleva molto...) a mettere De Paul su Montolivo, sostanzialmente annullandolo. Sosa ha combinato qualcosa di buono, ma era troppo solo (l'unico col quale dialogava era Suso) e non poteva animare da solo un'intera squadra. E poi Bacca: un fantasma. Ci sta che il giovcatore fosse stanco dopo la Coppa America, ma proprio per quello tu, allenatore del Milan, NON devi schierarlo, visto che Lapadula scalpitava. Al limite lo mettevi nel secondo tempo.
Ma fino a quì, con questo schieramento, non stavi perdendo. Poi il suicidio: un 4-2-3-1 con un solo centrocampista di ruolo (Montolivo, peraltro stanchissimo) affiancato da Suso (una mezzapunta) a presidiare la zona nevralgica del campo, si è capito subito che non avevi più il possesso della palla e che con quella mossa avresti rischiato la sconfitta, cosa che è avvenuta, anche se con molta sfortuna. 
Partiamo male, peggio secondo me dell'anno scorso, perchè il nostro tecnico dà molto l'idea di avere voglia di attaccare!!!!!!, speriamo che questa sconfitta comporti il ritorno al 4-4-2, che è lo schema più adatto a questa squadra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ecco, io riparto da quì. Non sono un anti-Montella a prescindere, però ieri tatticamente è stato sovrastato da Iachini. Impostare il Milan con il 4-3-3 contro l'Udinese è stato un suicidio tattico. Iachini è stato scaltro (ma a ben vedere non ci voleva molto...) a mettere De Paul su Montolivo, sostanzialmente annullandolo. Sosa ha combinato qualcosa di buono, ma era troppo solo (l'unico col quale dialogava era Suso) e non poteva animare da solo un'intera squadra. E poi Bacca: un fantasma. Ci sta che il giovcatore fosse stanco dopo la Coppa America, ma proprio per quello tu, allenatore del Milan, NON devi schierarlo, visto che Lapadula scalpitava. Al limite lo mettevi nel secondo tempo.
> Ma fino a quì, con questo schieramento, non stavi perdendo. Poi il suicidio: un 4-2-3-1 con un solo centrocampista di ruolo (Montolivo, peraltro stanchissimo) affiancato da Suso (una mezzapunta) a presidiare la zona nevralgica del campo, si è capito subito che non avevi più il possesso della palla e che con quella mossa avresti rischiato la sconfitta, cosa che è avvenuta, anche se con molta sfortuna.
> Partiamo male, peggio secondo me dell'anno scorso, perchè il nostro tecnico dà molto l'idea di avere voglia di attaccare!!!!!!, speriamo che questa sconfitta comporti il ritorno al 4-4-2, che è lo schema più adatto a questa squadra.



Non sono d'accordo, ma è una questione di punti di vista,
a mio parere il 433 d partenza schierato da Montella era troppo attendista con pochi uomini che andavano a inserirsi in area, non pareva una squadra sua.
Passare al 4231 era almeno doveroso, il pareggio non contava nulla, e non è che abbiamo poi sofferto, il gol Udinese è stato fortuito e anche nell'arrembaggio finale in cui tutto sommato ci eravamo guadagnati un rigore non abbiamo rischiato in difesa.

In poche parole io sono arrabbiatissimo con Montella non perchè è stato troppo offensivo, al contrario perchè non è stato coraggioso,
sembrava una squadra degli allenatori precedenti, i difensivisti di cui tanti sono innamorati e che hanno fatto danni a iosa, compreso Allegri 

E sopratutto non siamo stati sovrastati tatticamente, quello accadeva con Allegri e Inzaghi, l'Udinese non ha rubato nulla, si è difesa ordinatamente, ha avuto un pizzico di fortuna, ma di certo non ci ha sovrastati, la prestazione l'ha determinata la nostra pochezza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quando ero furioso perchè non hanno combinato nulla negli ultimi giorni di mercato sembravo una voce fuori dalcoro e molti erano ottimisti che bastasse Montella per fare un buon campionato....ahi ahi ahi....ogni anno è sempre la stessa storia...senza giocatori non vai da nessuna parte e questi che abbiamo col Milan non centrano iù nulla,hanno esaurito il loro ciclo.



Mah, piú che voce fuori dal coro la maggior parte si é resa conto che questa inevitabilmente sarebbe stata una stagione da buttare e che si doveva pensare a costruire la societá per ripartire con i cinesi l'estate prossima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Oggi non gli ho visto sbagliare un passaggio come invece di solito gli capita.Se poi gli si chiede le giocate alla Ibra quelle non te le fa come non te le fa Icardi o come non te le fa Mandzukic.E' un attaccante d'area che sfrutta il lavoro degli altri.Poi vabbè, ho capito che per alcuni milanisti il principale problema è Bacca,e non il centrocampo o i terzini,bisognerà farsene una ragione.



Guarda, io ieri allo stadio ho avuto molto tempomper osservare Bacca visto che il tic toc inutile a centrocampo dava molto tempo per osservare il gioco lontano dalla palla e dal secondo anello si vedeva benissimo il comportamento di Bacca. 
Potrei descriverlo cosí: vabbé , io sono qui, quando decidete di venire dalle mie parti ditelo, nel frattempo io mi metto braccia conserte ed aspetto qua.

Non é che fa poco lavoro, semplicemente sta completamente fermo in centro senza ne dettare un passaggio ne lasciare dell spazio per gli inserimenti.
In una partita come ieri fosse uscito fuori dal campo a guardare co avrebbe favorito molto almeno avremmo avuto degli spazi da sfruttare.
Non é inutile, di piú.... É dannoso. In altre squadre sarebbe diverso ma in questa é come mettere Poli nel Barcellona, gli smonterebbe qualsiasi gioco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ieri allo stadio ho avuto molto tempomper osservare Bacca visto che il tic toc inutile a centrocampo dava molto tempo per osservare il gioco lontano dalla palla e dal secondo anello si vedeva benissimo il comportamento di Bacca.
> Potrei descriverlo cosí: vabbé , io sono qui, quando decidete di venire dalle mie parti ditelo, nel frattempo io mi metto braccia conserte ed aspetto qua.
> 
> Non é che fa poco lavoro, semplicemente sta completamente fermo in centro senza ne dettare un passaggio ne lasciare dell spazio per gli inserimenti.
> ...



I movimenti li fai quando c'è la possibilità che ti passino la palla, ovvero quando i centrocampisti o esterni alzano la testa, se non accade puoi muoverti quanto vuoi ma non serve a nulla.
Anzi diventa controproducente perchè poi non hai la freschezza per l'azione decisiva,
cioè se Bacca l'anno scorso avesse sempre corso a vuoto come un pazzo non avrebbe avuto quella percentuale realizzativa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I movimenti li fai quando c'è la possibilità che ti passino la palla, ovvero quando i centrocampisti o esterni alzano la testa, se non accade puoi muoverti quanto vuoi ma non serve a nulla.
> Anzi diventa controproducente perchè poi non hai la freschezza per l'azione decisiva,
> cioè se Bacca l'anno scorso avesse sempre corso a vuoto come un pazzo non avrebbe avuto quella percentuale realizzativa.


Mah Sosa gioca sempre a testa alta, ma la davanti ha un palo fermo.....


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Settembre 2016)

resoconto dallo stadio
1) Bacca dopo 10 minuti si è capito che era stanco e/o svogliato, non posso credere che l'unico che non si è accorto è l'allenatore
2) Sosa ha fatto un ottimo primo tempo. E' un po' lento a pensare la giocata, ma poi dà palle intelligenti e al millimetro. Nel secondo tempo è completamente sparito. NON può giocare con Montolivo, secondo me. Assolutamente non nel 433.
3) Abate non in forma è completamente inutile; antonelli dall'altra parte si proponeva molto ma non era servito
4) Montolivo non pervenuto... io non sono un detrattore.... ma domenica i quattro di difesa per impostare guardavano dov'era Sosa e non lui.
5) sono l'unico ad essermi accorto che Honda sulla destra ha creato un po' di scompiglio e movimento? Magari senza troppa precisione e lucidità, ma in una partita in cui siamo riusciti a combinare qualcosa in sole 2-3 occasioni.....
6) sono in grande estimatore di Jack ma domenica non è stata la sua partita
7) il pacchetto difensivo ha retto bene... ma contro una squadra pensata per contenere era sicuramente più facile che con Toro e Napoli.... pochi errori di piazzamento... piuttosto in un paio di occasioni si sono fatti saltare con troppa facilità... soprattutto nel primo tempo.

Mi è piaciuto Suso... anche se non ha trovato lo spunto giusto. Non sarà una scusante ma il caldo era spaventoso... SI sudava sui seggiolini all'ombra... non oso pensare in campo. Con i ritmi lenti chi si doveva difendere era favorito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I movimenti li fai quando c'è la possibilità che ti passino la palla, ovvero quando i centrocampisti o esterni alzano la testa, se non accade puoi muoverti quanto vuoi ma non serve a nulla.
> Anzi diventa controproducente perchè poi non hai la freschezza per l'azione decisiva,
> cioè se Bacca l'anno scorso avesse sempre corso a vuoto come un pazzo non avrebbe avuto quella percentuale realizzativa.



L'anno scorso Bacca era parso un fenomeno a tutti perché non pascolava in area ma si inseriva con una velocità impressionante senza dare punti di riferimento, svariava anche molto di più sugli esterni fornendo assist preziosi con la sua velocità mentre quando parte in progressione centrale la sua poca tecnica gli impedisce di essere pericoloso, poi pian piano ha ridotto il suo raggio d'azione divenendo sempre più inutile, non può fare l'unica punta nel 433, bisogna affiancargli sempre un altra punta, al limite cambiando modulo.


----------

